# 3 follicles....any success ?



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi.im brand new to this site. First ivf session. On day 7 of stims and scan today said 3 follicles on left ovary. Has anyone had any luck with 3? I am really in a state at the moment and don't no what to do xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Yes, I had three follies, three eggs collected and all embryos fertilised making it to 5 day blast and one is now asleep upstairs.

There is a saying it is quality not quantity. 

Some people get loads of eggs collected and poor fertilisation so don't rule yourself out of the game.

((( )))

xxxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello!

I had 4 follies, 4 eggs, 4 mature, 4 fertilised and 2 transferred on day 3, it was a BFN unfortunately but we are trying again soon

Good luck xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Hun, 
I just had 1 follicle for egg collection and got an egg which fertilised and was transfered 2days later.
I'm on my 2ww now- 5days to go!  

A lady I talk to on here is pregnant after having one embryo transfered which obviously gave me a lot of comfort and hope. As they say, sometimes it really does only take one and don't forget its quality not just quantity. 

Keep positive and take each day as it comes, thats what I'm doing.  

Fraggles, congrats for your little one


----------



## alexitagar (Nov 7, 2013)

you only need 1 good quality. I did natural modified IVF and became pregnant  with my first son with only 1 egg collected 1 embryo. I was aiming for 1 - good quality..I trully think that more than 1 can compromised the quality. I have just done another natural modified IVF with 1 egg collected 1 embryo  and I got a positive result today  . 
All the best


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats alexitagar, thats wonderful news


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

Posted by: KATIELEIGH07
« on: Today at 21:01 » Insert Quote
Hi.im brand new to this site. First ivf session. On day 7 of stims and scan today said 3 follicles on left ovary. Has anyone had any luck with 3? I am really in a state at the moment and don't no what to do xx 


Hi katieleigh07 

I'm in the same position as u! I have three follicles on the left ovary! 1 very small one on the right which isn't growing! I'm day 11 of stimms and none of them have grown since my last scan on Monday! On day 7 when i had my first scan I was really upset and angry with why me! I have now come to terms with it a bit more and me getting upset and worrying isn't going to make more grow! I keep hearing it only takes one! I've now had my EC put back and they have upped my dose of gonal f.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you so much all of you. Im abit calmer now this morning.  Haha. Got another scan tomorrow so fingers crossed.  Im not taking no as an answer anyway lol. I love hearing positive stories as all the bad ones iv heard I could probably convince my self im dying!!! 

Fraggles thank you im going to just think of you now in hope

Xxxxxx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Winnie let me know how you get on? What area are you from if you dont mind me asking x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Alexitager...... wow congratulations that's amazing.  Im going to show my partner your stories so he can keep reminding me!!! Xxx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ooo daisy that's same as me they said if do ec then would do a 2 day transfer the same.  All I see on hear is people had 30 follicles!!! I thought omg I have no chance so glad people in same boat as me xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

My doctor said more eggs = more needing the hormones to be shared round so they could be lesser quality

My 4 were top grade 

I'm actually waiting at the hospital now to see about if we can cycle again soon xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks lily. Its such a stress isnt it.i thought id never be like this!!! Iv told my doctor to stitch it back in ha.  That's good that all 4 were good. I could talk all day about ivf at minute as think people must think im a moaner at home keep goin on. X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just looked at your info and I have same as you. Endo and cysts.  Did they drain your cyst at ec? Iv had 6 laps so far and prostap for so long. X good luck today


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Always nice to meet someone in the same boat

I had a lap in May, 15cm cyst drained, 3 months on prostap then 6 hour lap with extensive excision and tube removal end of July,  then ivf 6 weeks after so it didn't need draining, it didn't work obviously but finding out today if its surgery, prostap or ivf again, appointments at 9am.

What are are you in? I'm in Manchester x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

We are from Birmingham.  They said to me that they would drain cyst at ec cyst is on same ovary follicles are on so theu don't no if can get to them. I hate prostap I have been on it for passsed 2 years 6 months at a time. Iv had 2 ops this year to remove cysts endo and scar tissue as so bad. Endo drives me crazy as so bad. Hope today goes ok. My last op was on 2 months go also actually. I am positive person buttttt im not sure of this now. But got to try otherwise will wonder what if! X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have heard of people getting them drained at EC, they managed to get to all my follicles and didn't mention it had filled up, he didn't remove the cyst as my AMH was 2 so too risky, but stripped them from the inside so they didn't fill up so quick, mine was drained at 15cm and even after prostap by next op it was 8cm again, I hate prostap too, vile vile drug, my other half is terrified today they will put me back on it, it literally sent me mental!


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hahahaha that word is banned in my house im evil on it honestly. What was the outcome today x


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

Katieleigh07 I'm from Norwich under Bourn Hall clinic was under there new one at Wymondham ( which is brand new and has lots of teething problems) I've had to transfer to Cambridge as I need a GA for EC as I have a back problem and was worried about the sedation.  

They put my gonal f to 250 for last night and I've got another scan tomorrow which now has to be at Cambridge not Wymondham 150 miles for a 15 min scan!

Hi Lilly83 I think your from Venus buddies? Hope all went well with your app?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it you LB??  Yeah went well, should be getting accepted next bleed but just been working out dates and EC would be day lab closes so got a feeling I'm going to get pushed back to Jan 

Can't believe you have to travel that far! How long will that take you? 

Xx


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello Ladies,

So glad I found this thread. I had a scan yesterday after 6 days of injections and was also told that I had 3 follicles.  I did feel pretty unnerved by that, and also pretty peeved because I might as well be injecting water for as much good as the drugs seem to be doing  

Anyway, back in for another scan tomorrow after yet another upped dosage. Nurse says they don't worry about how many follicles at the Lister, they just work with what our bodies give them. We shall see!

I thought about joining the cycle buddies thread but it is full of spider-women popping out thousands, so this seems much more my kinda place!


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi smallbutmighty... glad I did page now as I feel so much more positive now. Im actually looking forward to scan tomo. Its n6 final one before ec hopefully.  Iv drank sooooo much water and milk the passed 2 days haha prob wont make a difference. 

Im so glad people have joined this as all iv heard and seen is people with 30 follicles!! Lets hope it is as they say quality not quantity.

so happy that you are getting sorted again. ....let's blame prostap lilly. I feel ao glad can tell people as friends even tho great dont understand.  I might be getting addicted to this site now tho lol


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Smallbutmighty where are you from x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh no winnie that's far!!! But rather travel and get your little baby I suppose. are yiu feeling confident about it all and whats happened so far x


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

London. You can't swing a cat without hitting an IVF clinic here...


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Reallyyyyy.  
iv just been reading others posts on others pages and they have loads of follicles and doesn't work. So im goin to br alot more positive. What times ur appointment tomorrow? Mines at 10 x. Is that your last appointment before hopefully ec x


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

No, they've said maybe Monday for a scan as well and they don't see the transfer happening until late next week.

Tomorrow is 11.45 am.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hot water bottle on your tummy is good for your follies, don't do it after EC though x


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have been in contact with someone who had two follicles! She is now pregnant!!!


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ill be walking round with a hot water bottle now lol.


Thanks natty I really hope so for me


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Is anyones stomach quite big during stims x


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

Mine was huge!


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Nope. Totally flat. No moods, no headaches... No follicles. 

My hormones are on their own track and ain't nothing changing it. Or so it seems.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was the same.. Nothing.. Not even a twinge! X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Strange isnt it. Mine is massive  its about 3 times bigger than normal!!! Think iv had every symptom. Im like a mad woman lol x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Natty whats your story lol x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Katieleigh, my stomach was huge during Stims but is even bigger now, feel like I might pop. Not sure if its the cyclogest or the litre of milk I'm drinking daily. 
I also had a constant headache from day 1 of Stims.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Really mines like that.  Even leggins don't fit!!! And im only little so looks like im pregnant anyway! How many follicles ect did you have? I am drinking so much milk and water also so prob that x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just 1 lovely follicle for me. Im little too glad I'm not at work this week at look about 3months pregnant already. Have been living in sweat pants and PJ's!


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow so your on your 2 week wait then? That's great that u had one as I thought 3 might not be enough x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep trying to keep sane- 5days to go. OTD 18th November. To be honest I was in pieces when I found out I just had one follie but my consultant pointed out that during a natural cycle you only have one egg. I was really scared my little follie wouldn't give me an egg but was over the moon when it did. Just hoping and praying it works now. X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well you have made me feel loads more confident now. Ill let you know tomorrow.  Been on this has stopped me Googling all day lol x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Smallbutmighty... Thought I knew your name, you advised me on a HR issue via inbox, thanks again  x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Good, we are all guilty of frantically searching dr google. Good luck tomorrow, are you on the short protocol? X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Im on long. If they say cancle it tomorrow I am not leaving that room!!! Ha. Everyones stories have given me hope also. Think my partner relived I have positive news for once ha


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just be prepared. My hub and I discussed everything we wanted to ask or find out and kind of tag teamed the poor consultant, it worked though. 
We were given the option to cancel as we are private but the dr said it might be worst next month so we continued.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

We are private too . Im not taking no as an answer!!! Lol why did they want to cancle yours tho?


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi everyone. Hope you don't mind me jumping but i'm in the same boat. I am on long protocol and now on day 12 of stimms. I had my first scan on Monday and follies were small and could only see them on right ovary. On my second scan on weds they had grown but not quite ready yet, still none on my left side. I was told to carry on stimming (i'm already on the max dose due to low amh, high fsh) and that some people are just slower to respond than others. Today I have had lots of ovulation pain and cervical mucas so I am hoping that's a good sign. I have my next scan tomorrow so keeping all my fingers crossed. Fed up of the injections now and its costing us a small fortune due to having to go private !! 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

The dr gave us the option to cancel because of my one follicle but didn't try to influence our decision either way. I have high fsh and only just found out in October that I have a low ovarian reserve so we just went for it. 

Hi and welcome lovekalkan hope you scan shows good growth tommorow, is this your first cycle? 
X


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Daisy, yes its our first cycle. ...praying its the only one we'll need.  We were refused treatment on the NHS because of my AMH and FSH levels and was advised to go down the DE route. However we thought we at least need to try with my own eggs first. You've given me hope that eggs can be retrieved and hope these next few days go quick for you x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Hoping there will be good news all round.

Laughed at the comment about Winnie going far. I went to Cz Republic for my DS and now Athens. Fertility tourism rocks despite what some clinics here might suggest and for me was still significantly cheaper than cycling here and that was with flights, accommodation and all incidentals thrown in.

So wishing this is the last cycle for all of you with a positive end result.

xxxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Katieleigh I agree stage a sit in and refuse to leave. Good luck tomorrow. x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Omg how far!!!!!

I know we will all be ok.... defiantly need everyone's updates tomo and this next week!!! X


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I will be watching with interest. As a graduate I know you can do it. Beside you do realise that even if you only have three collected the embryos could still split and before you know it you might be a mum of multiples.

Remember those who have heaps of eggs still don't always get a lot of fertilisation always and sometimes they may get OHSS and still may not get a transfer.

xxx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Fraggles, how did you arrange your treatment overseas? 
Lovekalkan thanks for your sweet message, hopefully this will be the only cycle for both of us.  
It's hard enough going through this without worrying about the cost aswell. 
Good luck to both of you lovekalkan and katieleigh for your scans and appointments tomorrow. You ladies are helping to keep me sane right now, thanks


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Same iv loved today reading everyone's comments . 

Thanks to u all

Im going to spoil my day now as just googled  ohss as my stomach is so bloated and big and now worrying ((


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just to keep you balanced I read somewhere that ohss is rare with small numbers of follicles but obviously ask you consultant tomorrow.  
I'm off to get some ice cream


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks daisy my partner is hapoy u said that as stopped me worrying haha. Enjoy xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Daisy I will pm you.


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the positive vibes. Hopefully there will be good news tomorrow x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just quick update all ok so far and ec is on Tuesday. My little 3 follies have grown ha.  1 hurdle done. Hope everyone that had appointments are ok too xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

What's all your thoughts on acupuncture x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

How fabulous. I have been thinking of you. I say it can't hurt so if you are thinking of having it go for it. x


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

and an update from me.. Main follie has grown to 17mm but needs to be 19mm and the others are still lagging behind a bit. I need to go back for another scan on Mon but egg collection will more than likely be next weds. So not too far behind you Katie xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Well Ive just got back from my 2nd tracking scan and i dont feel positive. Monday i was told i had 5-6 follicles. Most are on my right side, the 2 on my left side are small. I was given an extra powder thats 4 per day. Today/Friday was told i have 7-8. The 2 on my left ovary are still 2. So i rang up no so long ago as i wanted to talk about it more and write it down. I was told i have 9 follicles.

Left ovary 2 Follicles at 11mm & 15mm
Right ovary 7 follicles at  15mm 12mm 10mm 18mm 18mm (need to be at 16 as you know)

Womb measuring at 6.7 (needs to be at 8 but was told that 7 would be fine)


Egg collection booked for Wednesday morning, but have another scan on Monday morning. I asked if they were not bigger by Monday could i not just be kept on the merional for long and was advised that they cant do that as i run the risk of Ovulating. I also asked well could be dose not be increased as of today to make sure that by Monday's next scan that i will have more or some bigger follicles and was told no incase they went too big. I'm at bit lost with that because i have already had my dose increased and i thought it was alright to increase as long as it was done slowly. I could get there on Monday and might only have 3 at 16mm and they might contain no eggs. I really cant understand why i couldn't have an extra powder, some women are on 6 per day. I think they are hoping that after the weekend there will be some improvement. Well Ive got 3 days supply left of stims. guess ill know on Monday how many follicles i have.

I'm also going to get my left Ovary checked out, Ive always knew something wasn't right with it!


Sorry ladies but i had to get this off my chest and this is the only thread to do with Follicles.

anyone had a womb that wasn't thick enough for transfer as mine is taking its time?

also anyone got any experience with 2 day transfers as thats how the hospital I'm attending like to do it, at  a push they will do a 3?

And has anyone had any put back under 16mm? they tell me when a follicle measures 16mm its then likely to contain a good mature egg.


thanks ladies, Deborah xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi. Reading everything you have said im 100% you will be fine.  Mine were slow growing and still are but by the time ec is here they said they will all of a sudden catch up.  They told me same about not uping dose as then the biggest one will get to big and could burst.  You have lots to be positive I think. I think near the end everyone gets fed up and no matter what docs say its not good enough as we want it done now ha. You have enough follicles.  Last week when I read on here it made me feel sooooo much better. If you read everyone's story everyone worries but in each way we have all had good things happen.  I bet when u next go to appointment the sizes will change again. Xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

On my 2nd scan I didnt have good news and I was crying for 2 days then today 3 days later they have completly changed again !


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank You, Ladies for your replies! 

Its my first free round thats all and i wanted as many mature eggs as i could get. 

I hope my Womb thickens up in time also as its measuring at 6.7 and needs to be at 8 they said.


Is anyone getting sedated for EC? Im terrified. They wont put me to sleep for EC but said they sedate using Midazdam 2mg and give pain killers and Gas & Air is also available.


xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I think your right, Katieleigh. Women who have lots of Follicles could well have half of them empty. The nurse told me that having lots of Follicles is not a good thing because of quality reasons.

Ive now told myself that a couple of decent mature eggs is enough. Who needs all these Follicles. I would rather have 2-3 Good quality mature eggs then 20 off follicles with all different measurements that could well contain no eggs or may not even get to 16mm mature size. So yeah lots of Follicles are not a good thing. All we need is a few.

xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Im been sedated on tues.  I am worried but im sure will be fine. Ill probably be scared in the day tho!! I really think about your situation you will be fine from what iv read of others and yours and my experience so far.  Did u say monday for next scan? X


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

The sedation is the best part! For once in this whole journey you will be relaxed!! Don't worry about the size, the doctors know what they are doing and I'm sure you will be fine. Maybe they aren't increasing your dosage because of fears of OHSS? I got it and trust me you don't want it. Try to surrender and be positive! Everything will go perfectly ;-)


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

What actually is ohss? X


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks, natty for your positive message.

Yeah i have 2 Follicles at 18 and i think maybe they dont want to push it as im already on 4 powders of merional 300 IU.

katieleigh- Ive got one more Scan, Monday morning then i will be collecting my HCG Injection and the cycolgest which im not looking forward to putting up my bum   haha! Then was told Egg collection on Wednesday morning via sedation.



A lady who i have spoken to who is also attending the hospital where i attend is 40 and she didnt have many Follicles and by the time it got to her EC she had 10 Follicles with 6 mature eggs 4 could not be freezed and 2 put back in her. Today she has just had her blood test and her beta is 333 Pregnant!


xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Here is a link to what OHSS http://www.babycentre.co.uk/x1014381/what-is-ovarian-hyperstimulation-syndrome

x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Do you think they would of noticed today if I had it? My belly is huge x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I wouldnt worry about it, my tummy is huge too!!! 

what size are your follicles?

Im sure they would have said something by now if you have had your last scan.

xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I think you are fine it is usually when people have loads of follies. Remember we want quality not quantity. x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok hahah.our group should be renamed.... quality not quantity ha.  Well iv just had to buy lots more milk iv gone through 10 bottles of milk this week lol xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Is everyone ok today and positive today xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I feel a bit more positive now. infact since i started this treatment i feel hungry all the time. All i can think of is a big 12inch Pizza! hahaha.


whats your situation Kateleigh?


deborah xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

I wont tell you what iv eaten then!!!! Its a shame we dont all live closer . We would get no work done then tho ha.
iv got 3 follies and ec on tues.   I dont no what to think anymore positive or negative Im just getting on with it and I suppose luck of the draw. Iv had so much problems from start im hoping that the end is good news .the bad before the good x


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

Evening ladies

Sorry I've not really kept up with you all ivf is messing with my work schedule! 

Just a bit of a update from me! Had my scan today and they have grown bit strange though 24,19,16 on Wednesday were 16,16,15 be gore they upped my dose of gonal f. The 24 one has had a massive growth spurt! I'm a bit worried about that one uncase it's to big to be any good! EC Monday just got to wait for phone call tomorrow to get a time to trigger! 

My lining has only gone to 7.3 the nurse said it had the triple line and looked good which was more important than the size.

Glad everyone had good news today and they seem to be growing!


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yay everyone seems to have positive news. And we all seem to have a ec nexr week so we will have to keep us all up to date with it all. Defiantly think this weekend drink loadssss (water) and laugh! And then prob back to our mental drug state next week ha


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi winnie. my womb was measuring at my first tracking scan monday gone 4 today friday its 6.3. they told me they would like to see it at 8 but would still do transfer at 7. you have some pretty good size eggs. they will probably grow even bigger between now and monday. 

Katieleigh- where are you from? im from the north east, sunderland. i was pregnant but it was ectopic back in march and ive been trying ever since but couldnt get pregnant. what about you?

xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Forgot to add on the end of my last message.....


do you ladies get 2 tracking scans whilst stimming? mine was on monday then friday but because im not responding very well they are getting me in on monday next week too. xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

I went Mon wed fri this week and diff every day.im from midlands.  If I wrote on here it would take long time ha. U might need to go to page 1 ha. Basically very bad endo. Cysts and bowel and ovary issues.  Iv had 6 ops. Iv actually got a 6 year old who I conceived 1 month after my first op ever after thwy aaid I would not have children and not been able to get pregnant since x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

sorry to hear about that! did you dtart off on a low dose of the powders? and did they increase them? well at least you have until tuesday for some more follicles to grow or at least produce a few more. the nurse told me today that they still continue to grow right up until egg collection so thats good news.

Im scared of this EC i cant stand being awake for anything.

xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hmmm they told me no more will grow now at all. Iv come round to that theres 3 so nothing can be done now.  Im just trying to work out the list they gave ne of when to do injections and stop ones and tablet (bum) not looking forward too. All fun!!!


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I dont believe they stop as i was told that the down reg drug is slow releasing.

ever read stories of women say having 10 follicles then after EC they got 13 eggs or more follicles. ive read stories like that. so that tells me something still goes on right until the day of EC. ive got 3 more days left to go on down reg powder.

you should have 2 more days yeah?

xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hope so.i have to stop injections sunday thank god im fed up of them now for a while and not impressed with the 6am wake up call to do them!! Ha x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

why 6am? i get up around 8 and take mine between 08;30 and 09;00am

xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies, wow you have all had a busy day on herejust read all the posts!

Lovekalkan- glad the scan went well today, your follies still have some time to grow yet. Let me know what monday's scan shows.

Katieleigh- good news that your follies have grown, and good luck to you as well for your next scan.
I completely agree about the 6am injections nightmare. I actually have to set my alarm for 6am normally for work but then hit snooze numerous times but this has been a special type of torture having to get up straight away to have an injection and that one always seemed to sting the most.

Winnie- good luck for your trigger injection tomorrow, make sure you read the instructions before hand, my hub and I were trying to read it with 1min to trigger time like dummies. Good luck for the EC on Monday. Hun.

Johnsdm1-welcome. Don't stress yourself too much about the follicle sizes, they can still change. My clinic didn't tell me the sizes and to be honest I was worried enough about only having one and a tiny little one without knowing any other details. Just trust that they are the experts. Hopefully mondays scan will put you more at ease and let you prepare for your EC. 

My clinic were worried about me ovulating before EC as I had a LH surge, so I had to take extra Cetritide injections, sometimes 3 in the last 3days. I also had a 2day transfer of my one little embie, can't remember all the grading details but it was a 3cell and classed as 'above average'.

Talking about pizza, I was a very naughty girl yesterday. I had a Macs breakfast and Pizza for dinner!   I have been so good for the last 3months that I wanted a naughty day and I enjoyed every delicious greasy mouthful!!!

With regards to the sedation, I don't think you should worry girls and I'm someone who should know as it is actually part of my work. It is better than a full general anaesthetic for this length of procedure as a GA uses higher dose of drug to make you sleep and therefore takes alot longer for your body to 'flush' it out and that means you have to stay in longer for observation after. Also it can increase the feeling of nausea.

They give you enough sedation so that you are comfortable and are sleepy enough that you are lightly sleeping and therefore don't wriggle about during the EC.

I was very fortunate to know my anaesthetist for my EC. I had a combination of Midazolam, Fentanyl- a type of opiate and some Propofol which is the drug which makes you sleep. I was out for the count and didn't feel a thing and apparantly I recovered really quickly. I just remember suddenly being wide awake in the recovery area and feeling fine. 

They also gave me some pain relief and antibiotics as suppositries when I was asleep so I didn't have any pain until later that evening.

Hope that puts your minds at ease a bit.

As for me- 3days to go. Have been craving salt which is strange for me as I never add it to my food. Have just eaten loads of pimento and garlic stuffed olives yum


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Evening, daisy.

Thanks for your positive message. I must say since Ive started injecting Ive noticed myself waking up early hours in the morning feeling very hungry, which it kills me as I'm at a weight what I'm comfortable with. I didn't get the Pizza. i opted for some cold chicken instead 

I'm over my rant about my Follicles now. Ive put it behind me and Ive just accepted that i need good quality mature eggs and fingers crossed my womb gets thicker for the transfer on, Wednesday.

Ive done a lot of research and i would have liked a minimum of 3 day transfer, only to find out the hospital where i attend does not do 3 day only 2 day, so I'm a little annoyed at that. I think i should have looked around before i made my choice. But its my first round. we will see.

They have told me i will be getting 2mg of Midazolam with morphine like pain killers. I wish it was Monday now so it can all start.

have you not been tempted to test yet?

Deborah xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Deborah, 
I felt very hungry during stims too. I have been really good diet wise since September and completely cut out alcohol and all the fun stuff so I happily went off the rails yesterday. I think we should treat ourselves occasionally  

I'm glad you are feeling more positive and relaxed now. I am naturally a person who over analyses everything and goes straight to the worst case scenario but I have learnt very quickly during my cycle that you have to have a little cry if you get bad news and then try and put the worries aside and just deal with what you have got and with things if and when they happen. It's not easy but I do feel alot calmer and that lets me remain hopeful that I will get my BFP.

Idealy I would have liked a 3/5 day transfer but it was never an option for me, I guess they wanted to get my little embie in asap.

With regards to testing, my clinic told me 'absolutely not' to test at home. I am going in Monday at 9.15 for hcg bloods and then will have to wait a few more hours for the result  . TBH I'm not tempted to test altough I have been very fed up with the waiting as patience is definately not one of my virtues as my husband would quickly tell you!

I think, reading other peoples experiences on here, it's because you can get a BFP on a home test but later find out its a chemical pregnancy after hcg bloods which is obs devastating.


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Morning everyone

I've had a different experience on stimms I've been less hungry and have actually lost 4 llbs over the past two weeks. However that could be because I've cut out alcohol (although I did have a sneaky glass of red last night ). The main symptoms I've had have been blinding headaches !

My womb lining is at 10 now when I had my scan yesterday, but I have been stimming for 14 days now. At least that side of things is ok  

Is the trigger easy enough to do? Not even thought about that. I'm also not looking forward the pessaries..dreading those more than the injections !

Hope everyone's trying to relax and enjoy the weekend


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Morning. I had blinding headaches at atart so bad I couldn't cope with them but faded. Iv prob read the daily instructions of what to do before tues hundreds of times the past 24 hours haha .the trigger shot is the same basically as injections having now rhe nurse said.  Iv always done 6am injection as I used to get up for school run at that time but I forgot then on weekends would have to gett up at that time too ooopps
iv set an alarm for 10 mins before trigger shot so I can prepare ha also passed my bedtime so need to stay up ekkk xxx


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey ladies,

Just a quick one because I'm out and about... Has anyone had kidney pain during stimms? I'm on day 9 and woke up this morning with a sore kidney on the right hand side.

My scans going so so. Still three follies but they're growing nicely and the lining is thickening up. Right ovary totally non-responsive which is weird, given it is my right kidney which is sore.

Not sure if I should be drinking more or less given that? Grateful for anyone else's experience of this please.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Smallbutmighty I'm responding more on my right side and have terrible sharp pains on the right side.i think it's just with the follicles getting bigger they push on to everything.

Just take it easy and have a couple of paracetamol.

xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

I was same at the start pains on one side but I get nothing now just big belly. My good ovary isnt responding either strange x


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

I would drink more! Don't just drink lots of water though as this can actually make it worse. Any sports drink is great or otherwise rehydrate solutions from the pharmacy work very well!! Good luck!


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

And I thought it was just me.

What's everybody been up to?

I'm sat in the living room watching the new sleepy hollow tv series. Sick if moping around waiting for next week to come. I'm really starting to let myself go.

My boyfriend says I'm looking like a skip rat hmmm

Hahaha!

Xx


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

I've still got pains on both side where my ovaries are and feel like a bloated balloon today  . Just been on a shopping trip and had lunch with my mum so that was lovely. Chilling out tonight watching Strictly and X factor.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hiya, my pain has kind of stopped now, but i still feel full.

To be honest i think it is to be expected. I wouldnt worry about it too much.


When is your EC day, mine is Wednesday.

xx


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine's Wednesday too !!!  Just need to go back for a final scan on mon to confirm all is still ok x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah I've got a 3rd scan in Monday too.

Are you scared of getting the EC?


Xx


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Just noticed your on merional too. I have been on that too...but 8 powders ! Can't say I will miss all the mixing of it. No i'm not scared of EC, had sedation before and it was fine. I'm more scared that they won't get any eggs.


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi how is everybody? Feeling so tired today, have been camped on the sofa since breakfast and slept for ages. X


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

I went to Ikea. What was I thinking of? Oh yes, and got mail bombed by four pregnant women emailing me to say they weren't sure if they could go to a hen do I'm organising. C'est la vie.  

I think it was dehydration. I drank water, then something sugary and felt very much better for it within a few hours. 

I think we're all on for this week for EC, personally trying to focus on being excited more than anxious and keeping busy but must admit I'm starting to get a bit jittery. Final scan for me on Mon too.  

Daisy32 - hoping for you.


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hiya smallbutmighty, 
You were brave going to ikea, every time we go there it seems to be packed with pregnant women. I know it's hard with all the pregnant friends but at least you will be able to enjoy the hen do without staring at bumps all the time. 
Monday seems like its going to be an important day all round!
Good luck for the scan, sure you'll be fine xxx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Morninggggg so many comments to look back at now ha.im still fat and bloated today ha we are all going to love sedation .out of it and a good sleep after ha. Enjoy your day before busy back to business ivf next week xxx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Good luck ladies for last scan tomorrow.
We will be in the HCG tomorrow and the progesterone (ouch) 

Good luck for anyone who is having EC tomorrow, you will be fine!

Deborah xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Katieleigh what's your cocktail of drugs for this evening?

Hcg? & first cyclogest?


X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just hcg cant wait as tomorrow there is no drugs at all for once! Tonight I have to stay up passed bedtime to do Injection. ...dont know how ill stay awake!!!!. Tomo im having nails off and Acumputre. ..any little that may help


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Look forward to hearing everyones updates tomo x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
Good luck to everyone for EC's and follicle review scans tomorrow.  
Only a few hours to go until I find out if this has worked    Very nervous now, think I'm going to try and get a early night so I don't have so long to get worried.
Katieleigh, good luck for trigger tonight. Xxx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Good luck daisy!!!
Any symptoms?

When do you start your progesterone?
Mine is tomorrow along side hcg injection.


Xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

The trigger isnt bad is it?
What's the progesterone? Iv only got the hcg tonight.
nothing tomo
then quite a few things on tues. 
What time are u doing test daisy ekkkkk xxx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Deborah,
I'm really bloated with v.tender boobs, especially when I stand up for some bizarre reason!? But that might be the cyclogest pessaries. Didn't have any implantation bleeding but 4days ago had really weird cramps below my belly button which felt like a constant pressure which lasted a few hours over 2days. 
Friday night was craving salty foods, ate a tub of olives then 2avacados covered in salt then big bowl of ice cream straight after. Surprised I wasn't sick


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hiya Katie, no trigger isn't bad it just felt so important when we did it, like we were really moving forward. 
Have to go to clinic for bloods at 9.15 then have got more flipping waiting for the blood results. I am going to be a wreck. X


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Daisy- sounds like pregnancy. I had cramps when I was pregnant and had fancies.
Or it could be the progesterone. Let me know tomorrow what your news is. x

Katieleigh-progesterone are the ones you put up ur bum.

Xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thought so...I have them lovely ones on tues 1 hour before ec.
my boobs are killing me so bad and still got huge belly. Im probably even doing thepregnancy waddle at the min with the size!! Cant wait to hear everyone's news tomorrow
Xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

I really hope it's a BFP. I've been having 3 progesterone pessaries per day so it could easily be that.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm not looking forward to those things up my bum.

Ladies are you or have you experienced period like cramps at any point during stimming?

xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes badly especially day 8 plus was really bad.i rather it hurt so I no its working. X


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep had a lot of right sided pain from day2 of stims which I thought meant my right ovary was responding but when I had my first scan didn't have any right follies.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I've had period like pains all day today. Just checked my diary and I'm near the time I would normally expect one. Strange. Xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I've had righted sided sharp pains and that's where my follicles are x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

That's good I think.  My doc said if getting pain that's good without sounding horrid ! X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Trigger DONE ekkkkk


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Well that's your last one done. Wey!

Is it normal for me to be feeling period pains towards the end?

Xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well done katieleigh, enjoy your injection free day tomorrow. 
I think you have so many different sensations during this process that you shouldn't panic. Speak to your dr or nurse if your worried sweetie. X


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well ladies, I'm going to say goodnight sleep tight. Will let you know how I get on xxx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Not long to go xx

Morning all


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

My results ladies
16 follicles
12 containing 16mm plus
4 small containing less than 16mm
Big improvement!!!

Hcg shot tonight at 21:30pm

Egg collection Wednesday morning.

xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yay exciting thats so good. Bet your mega pleased!!! Last injection tomo then!!!! I feel strange having nothing today....tomorrows will make up for it tho!!! X


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Well scan done, still got three good size follicles. Last injections tonight wahooooo and egg collection on Weds. Congrats Johnsdm, thats a bumper crop !!! 

Good luck Daisy xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Katieleigh no egg collection tomorrow then?

Though ur hgc shot was last night?


Xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Livekalkan- all you need is a couple of follicles over 16mm
my egg collection is Wednesday too. 

Is ur last hcg shot tonight?

xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes I had hcg last night and ec tomo ...nervous xxxx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just with you saying last injection.

I'm tired of worrying. Bring it on!

I think it was the extra powder a day that gave them that push.

Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Haven't caught up on everyone's post the past few days but will when I get chance, found out today I get to start my second cycle next week, really hope my 4 follies do me proud again, got 4 fertilised eggs last time

Lilly x


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

yes my HCG is tonight,  always thought it was night before but apparently its 36 hours before. I have to take it 8pm tonight as I am the first one on weds at 8am arrrrgh !!

Good luck with your EC tomorrow Katie  xxx. That's great Lilly the rollercoaster starts again for you   Exciting times for us all.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hiiiii. Iv just this second had Acumputre  .... not sure what to say about it. I feel no different hmmm. 
I just tried to sleep while she did it.

yay lilly that's brilliant bet you can't wait. Just drink so much the next few weeks!!! Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks girls, its funny second time round feels so much different, good luck for triggering lovekalkan, I tested my trigger the next day just to see a BFP as had never seen one in 6 years ttc!

Lilly x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I wonder if daisy is now pregnant

Xx


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

I was wondering that too..really hope she is x


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been wondering the same ... Hope she is. X


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Evening ladies! 
Lilly that's really good news about you starting you new cycle you must be very excited. 
Katie good luck for EC tomorrow, got everything crossed for you Hun. 
Lovekalkan hope your trigger went well- almost there now. 
Johnsdm1 have you had your trigger yet? You are going for EC weds aren't you? 

AFM, had my hcg blood test which came back as 236! So it seems to have worked! Got to back weds for repeat bloods to see if the pregnancy is progressing so shocked and happy but scared to get too excited until I get weds results. So more nervous waiting! 
Thanks for all your support girls, hopefully I can spread some baby dust soon xxx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

SMFoxing, hiya what stage are you at? X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Woooo daisy thats amazing.  )))) see there is defiantly hope for everyone too. Yay excited for you.  Defiantly need regular updates.  Hopefully this will turn into out pregnancy page soon!!! Ha. Xx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh congratulations Daisy that's brill news.

Sorry can't remember which forums I've been reading & which ones I've commented on! 

I'm going to be injecting my trigger tonight with EC Wednesday. Really nervous ... I have been on the highest dose of menopur since 8th Nov (short protocol) only had 3 follicles at baseline scan and last scan on Sunday only had 2 follicles at correct size, 2 too large & 2 just too small & some far too little. Hoping the just too smalls are going to increase!  Got low ovarian reserve and basically consultant says to give this round a whirl to see how body reacts to the drugs! 

Gosh this is such an emotional roller coaster. One minute I'm positive the next feel like I'm going to cry....
X


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Fantastic Daisy so pleased for you.. that's made me feel a lot more positive!!


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

SMFoxing you sound like you're in the same boat as me. I have very very low egg reserve (AMH 0.57) and have also been on the max dose of merional and was told lets see how you react. Lets hope we prove everyone wrong. Done my trigger now all went fine !


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Congrats Daisy,great news!

SMFoxing Im at SMH too on short with a crap AMH (2) I had 2 good sized follicles and 2 small ones on my last scan before my icsi, I got 4 eggs, so stay hopefully

Was on 450 on menopur too x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi

Just saw this message and hope you don't mind me joining in.

We one third round of icsi and only had 3 follicles on scan last week, we on the full dose of menopur and follicles measured 22, 18 and 15 on left ovary.  Right ovary had 2 small ones, one 10 and other 8.

Had egg collection today and 2 eggs collected from left ovary and nil from right.

Now we waiting for the call tomorrow, just so nervous as on first icsi we had 5 embryos at this stage and only 2 fertilised.  Got pregnant but miscarried at 17 weeks due to an undiagnosed blood disorder which is now being treated.

Second icsi we were advised to try flare protocol and had nil response and was devastated and advised donor eggs but couldn't give up before trying the protocol that had worked for us.

Just hope we get a good result tomorrow and reading your messages are very uplifting to know we not alone.
Good luck to you all


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your messages, I am currently celebrating with a large glass of...milk!  

SMFoxing and Nightingale743 welcome to our little group! SMFoxing good luck with your trigger. 

I was also told to 'see how you respond to the drugs'  and had donor eggs recommended but felt like we just had to try this cycle first. As you can see from my signature I only had one follicle all through treatment so keep strong and don't give up hope.


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nightingale, praying that your 2 lovely eggs were strong and you get good news tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Daisy

Thank you and your experience does give me hope.

Congrats to you xx


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

Evening all

EC went fine the GA was brilliant! Was taken down about 11.45 and back by 12.15 ( little later than planned but they were really busy) only side effect was non stop talking when I woke up! ( I do talk quiet a lot any way) 
I got four eggs! Fingers cross try all fertilise tonight! Have to wait for a phone call in the morning from the embryologist to see what day ET will be.

Congratulations Daisy on your good news!

Good luck for everyone having EC on Wednesday! I'm sure someone else was having EC today? I've had a look at posts and couldn't see anyone else I've misused someone!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hellloooo everyone.  Hope your all ok. Great news today for you all. Really hope I can add to the good news tomo. Just keep saying only takes one and quality not quanity lol

hi nightingale . .. when you read all posts you will feel more positive

winnie how was sedation? Im worried  but congrats 4 woooo 

daisy you have got to love a good glass of milk !!!! Xxx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks nightingale and Winnie.
Winnie congrats on your EC and 4eggs well done! Hoping you both get good news in the morning x 
Katie good luck for your EC tomorrow let us know how you get on. 
Night girls, I will sleep well tonight


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Winnie how many follies did you have  originally I forget x


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey daisy 

Not sure how to join this thread or have I done it by replying ??


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

No way can sleep im scared and worried incase bad news xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dawnie your on. Hi


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Katie

I was like that last night...u b ok x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't worry about the sedation Hun, the best way I can describe it is you feel a little dizzy or woozy like you've had a few alcoholic drinks for a few seconds then the next thing you know it's all over and you are in recovery. Don't worry about what you might say, they have heard it and before and probably worse!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well done Winnie! I got 4 too

I loved the sedation, felt just like a GA only I was up and dressed with my bag packed 5 min after getting wheeled back to my bed, felt like nothing happened!

Really pleased us girls with few follicles have somewhere to chat, I'm fed up of people with 30 follicles telling me 'it only takes one'

Lauren x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Dawnie, you found us, welcome Hun.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Me too im glad can speak on here with people who feel same.
its obvious just how everyone feels before hand. Just feel sick and anxious xx


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

Kateleigh07 I had GA and test was great! I had 4 follicles, 3 on left and 1 very small one on the right! I'm not sure if they found another or the small one had grown a lot, I did ask the nurse but she didn't haven't thistle info! 

Lauren I never replied yes it is me Laura from Venus buddies! Glad you got good news today about starting your second cycle!


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello all! Thanks for the dad and another big congrats to Daisy  

I did a whole reply but I lost it somewhere !! Won't repeat it in case it a on here but let  me know if you can't find it and I'll tell you my story .. 

Baby vibes all round xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Laura what time you expecting the call? Proper nerve wracking it is, I will keep my fingers crossed for you tonight, I managed to get a 3dt, was expecting 2dt with only 4 eggs but they did me proud

And thanks! Normally you have to have teach on one bleed and request a cycle on next bleed but they have got me in 3 days apart and rushed my drugs through, I'm so so lucky 

Just think you will be pupo by weekend! Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

I wish I had seen this group before, u guys are really supportive and it's really nice reading and finding I am not alone x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks dawnie, your post didn't come up, maybe write it again sweetheart. Was going to go to bed but don't want to miss all the chat! 
Katie you need to try and sleep Hun, I know it's hard but you will be wrecked in the morning if you don't x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nightingale I completely agree, these girls have kept me from freaking out during my 2ww. X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hahaha me too I cant sleep as reading everyone's and waiting for next reply. If I didn't have these girls the past week would of been worst week ever. Iv actually laughed this week. Xx


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ah how strange ! You probably won't sleep daisy as you're too happy!! 

Just wanted to tell the girls a bit about me (sorry daisy! Already know!) 
I am nearly 41 with an ovarian reserve to match! Husband has azoopermia and had a successful ssr last month, that's why we needed icsi  I have 2 teens (so lucky) from a previous marriage . 

I am on short protocol day 6 and had 5 follicles at scan but all very small so they upped my drugs to the maximum and I'll go back Friday .

Good luck for tomorrow 

And lots of luck and baby dust to everyone )


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dawnie I definitely think by next scan they will grow. As I think every single person on here had the same situation where they didn't grow for a while . then on following scan the follies where lots bigger  drink loaddss of water and milk xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't sleep as I'm soo anxious about the call tomorrow,  DH trying to be supportive but I jus can't relax ..aww Daisy it's great to read  your success and I'm hopeful but looks like a long night ahead for me xx


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you Katie I will  not big on milk but love a hot choccy so will do it with milk! 

Are you going for ec tomorrow ? Sorry I am new to this site ! Can't get my head round the way it works..


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Good luck nightingale!

For anyone worrying about slow follicles, I had a scan and they were rubbish, was panicking about getting cancelled, 2 days later they had a growth spurt and next scan was so much better x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you Lilly and I wish you all the best for your cycle.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes ec in morning.  Think iv repeated to partner so many times about worrying ha.  He wants to sleep now ha.evetyone needs to update tomo so much happening! Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Katie ..my DH the same lol....good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have drunk so much milk and am so bloated that I thought I was going to start mooing 
But I'm sure it helped my little embryo. Excited for everyone. Think after weds blood test I will be able to relax.


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow both of you!!! 

Can I ask, did anyone cut aback on sugar? I have done without caffeine and Alcohol and don't smoke but can't seem to give up my sweets and chocolate , is that really bad ? 

D xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Everyone needs a treat. I cut chocolate out but if I fancied a bit I had it. No point making yourself miserable. It's crisps that I miss, I'm a complete crisp monster and can eat 3 or 4 packs with a nice chunk of cheese.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't cut out sugar, I did caffeine and I haven't drunk alcohol in years, I was on a load of medication for a year before my cycle, including morphine and tramadol everyday and I just got off it in time, drs said it wouldn't be a prob so I'm sure some sugar and crisps won't do any harm  x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Lilly, 
Crisps weren't a problem for ivf but definitely a prob for my waistline ha ha!


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Really must go to bed now, have to go into work in the morning to see the occupational health dr as my job isn't very pregnancy friendly  
Good luck for tomorrow everyone, sending loads of hugs


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Daisy I ate so much in my cycle, I have lost 10lbs since my failed one, gives me a bit of leeway incase I eat for England again, definitely a wise move!  x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh my god im nervous!!!! Good luck to people that are having something done today xxx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Good luck Katie, you will be fine what times your EC?


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

930 and at 830 is the best dreading voltarol!!!! Ahhh x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Good luck katie tell me how it felt!

Daisy I'm really happy for you!


Ladies does anyone know if they separate the small eggs from the small follicles with the big ones?

Also i read on here that too big of an egg is bad.



Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Johnsdm 1

I heard that too about big follicle sometimes being bad but the docs said they never know till they collect.

My follicles were 22, 18 and 15 and managed to get 2 so yours is looking good x


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Gosh this post moved on quickly last night! Nearly 4 pages of comments from when I posted!
Trigger went well though was a bit afraid I was going to fall asleep and miss it. Tired out today....
Feel very emotional not sure if that's the trigger or the drugs or just feeling like there is nothing more I can do, apart from grow those follies! Had a little cry before work, my poor DH don't know what I'd do without him.

Lovekalkan - I'm hoping to prove them wrong too. And am running with the 'it only takes 1' mantra... 
Lily83 - good luck this time. Must say I 'be found st Mary's really good especially once you are on treatment. They were a bit slow before that! 
Katie good luck today.

Good luck to any everyelse having EC in the next few days or ET ... Keeping my fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't think you will have big eggs and small eggs as such, just only if the eggs are mature will they try to fertilise them, big follicle has more chance of containing a mature egg

Out of our 4 all were mature, with as everyone knows 100% fertilisation, top grade too! Stay positive everyone x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the message johndm1  
Hope everyone gets good news today xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

There's quite a lot of us off here that have added each other on ********, if anyone wants to inbox me and I will send you my details, its nice to stay in touch and put faces to names too x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi im out they got 3 follies left side but only 1 egg. Dont no what to think now. Just 50 50 chance now x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Who had 1 egg on here before? X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have everything crossed for you, at my EC the nurse was telling me she was 8 weeks preg from a donor who only got 1 egg and it worked xx


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Daisy had one egg and look at her !! 

Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

That was me one follicle one egg. As my dr said you only have one egg on a natural cycle so it can still work. Also if u think about it, they are doing the hard bit helping to fertilise egg and putting back in right place. Chin up!


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Katie- that extra powder made a difference to my growth.

I'd be peed off too!!!

all you need is 1 mature egg for the transfer, just means you've got no more to put on ice if it didn't work this work this round and plus who is to say if you had more eggs they would survive the freezing anyhow.

The downside is worst case scenario it not working just means another month of injections.

I'm guessing because if your age they would only transfer 1 anyhow?
So you haven't lost anything, just another month of injections if it didn't work that is.

Xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Very well said! X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree, just means we have no frosties but who needs them anyway 

I got 4 eggs but they didn't freeze 2 and transferred the 2 best ones, we donated them to research

Mine were 8,9,10 and 10 cell on day 2 which I'm told is good, we had them transferred on day 3 x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi

Just got the call both have fertilised and transfer tomoro.....can't believe it ...soo happy

Katie u really just need the one and you got that.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks guys.dont no what to think to be honest. Dont know what would make it not fertilise anyway. Iv eaten and drank well and been pregnant before and young ish so dont no a vaild reason it wouldn't.  I did cry when having done and was shaking but only nerves. Didnt feel a thing and def cant remember it. Im praying so much it will work xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Katie....praying for you too....I was at your stage yesterday and truly understand ur emotions.....all b ok and stay positive.....keep chatting if you need it helps xx


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Katie hang in there - they got one egg, that's the way to try and look at it.  

Feeling mega stressed at my end. Realised last night courtesy of Google that I'd been supposed to have switched bottles of nasal spray two weeks ago (rather than waiting until it ran out as it did yesterday). So I think I've been underdosing on the suppression drugs. So stupid of me.

Rang the nurse and said I was worried I might have ovulated because I had the EWCM this weekend and now my cervix is closing and she said to ignore it because my lead follicle was only 21mm yesterday morning and there's no way I'll ovulate on that basis. Was that everyone else's experience - did you worry you might have before hand? I just can't tell if it is my body playing tricks on me.

I'm just so worried that I'm going to go in on Thursday and there's be no eggs and I'll be presented with a £4k bill for absolutely nothing.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Im already Googling haha iv been told to get off it. This whole process is to upsetting.  X


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

I too worried I had ovulated as I was having a lot of EWCM, my lead follicle was 22, I had 3 follicles and when I went to collection 2 were collected, so sounds all good for you.


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Did you feel suppressed or same as normal?


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

I felt the same....the only thing I did feel was bloated


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Nightingale, that is really good to hear, thank you.

I had such a rollercoaster day yesterday. Came out of scan feeling on top of world that I was booked for egg collection.  

Then laterI realised I'd messed up my meds and didn't sleep a wink worrying about it.


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

We all worry about the treatment all the way through so you normal to feel this way and doubt things.

Your follicles be ok, have u triggered yet?


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Got a real dready pain in my belly now thinking of EC tomorrow. At work at the moment but not very productive (hopefully I am in terms of good eggs).
Roll on tomorrow then I can stop worrying about one aspect, it's all the not knowings!

Plus just had 2 texts to say people have had babies ... So pleased for them but just wanting this to be my time! 

Sorry for self indulgent post.

Good luck everyone. Smallbutmighty don't worry .... There must be some margin of error in the drugs or they would never allow is to administer them ourselves! X


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

SMFoxing - thank you, so true they must have built in a dummy margin!

Try not to worry yourself, this is the good bit where things actually happen after spending forever injecting! Let us know how it goes.

Plus if you can't be a bit self-indulgent now, when can you be?  

Nightingale - trigger tonight.


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Keep your chin up katie these little eggs are fighters.

Smfox feel the same as you cant concentrate at all...just want tomorrow to come x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Smallbutmighty ....love the name....very inspiring 

Good luck, trigger and then try and relax as you will ave done all u need to xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Im going insane!!!! Im so worried about this 1 egg. Making me feel sick I cant even eat. Xxsorry im on a emotional day today now xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Aww Katieleigh, I was the same yesterday hence why I have joined onto this group, we really do only need one good egg and I am sure this will be yours.

Many women have loads and it makes no difference to their outcome, we low responders seem to produce the on egg that is the right one.

Not matter what I say you will worry but that's part and parcel of this process, but you have just as much chance as someone with numerous eggs.

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to your egg.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Which of you ladies are getting a 2 day transfer?

xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Its so upsetting as just one is worrying and a 50 50 chance.  Im probably over reacting but can't help it. Xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

KATIE, I don't know if you were getting 1 or 2 embryos put back as i don't know your situation. The hospital i go to doesn't like to put 2 back unless your of a certain age or whatever other medical reasons. I'm guessing they were going to put 1 back? You have 1 egg, thats all you needed. Look at it another way!

16 Follicles but only half fertilise and they are no good for freezing that means you have lost those as you can only have one placed back, yeah what a waste, but the end result is still the same. What I'm saying is if you compare your situation to this situation, they are both different but the result is the same.

We would all love a bunch of good Follicles with mature eggs, but the most you can have placed inside you is 2, plus the rest might not be good enough to freeze.

I have 16 follicles sizing from 10-21mm only 2 might contain a mature egg and1 fertilise or all contain a mature egg (bigger ones) all fertilise, transfer 1 and the rest Ive lost as they might not be good enough to freeze.

You can swap the scenarios round but the end result is still annoying, unless your pregnant.

Put that behind you, its gone, its over. You have 1 egg. wait for your phone call to tell you how its getting on, then look forward to your transfer. Make that your main focus now The worst is over. Ill keep my fingers crossed that your egg is a good one and i shouldn't see why not as too many is def a bad thing. You have came this far, nowlook forward to the next stage.

xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

My transfer is tomoro....had egg collection yesterday so does that make me 2 or 3 day I don't know how they count, does yesterday count as day 1?

Katieleigh 50 50 is better than no chance.....u got one and we know as daisy is the proof that one is all that is needed xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

They would class that as a 2 day transfer. x

My transfer is Friday, 2 day also. xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

LADIES READ THIS PAGE.

KATIE THIS PAGE MAY GIVE YOU SOME HOPE, ITS THE SAME CONVERSATION AS WHAT WERE SPEAKING ABOUT.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=314720.new#new


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi ladies

I just wanted to say that I had egg collection last week thinking I would get tons of eggs as I had 18 good follies however only got 2 eggs. One fertilised and is inside implanting I hope!!! Good luck with egg collection. It might only be one but it may be 'the one'

 

Xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey, sorry girls have been asleep for ages. 
Katie Hun I know completely how you are feeling, the only difference was that I knew I only had one follicle all along but then that added more stress for me as I was terrified that I would be woken up and told my one little follie hadn't given me any eggs. 
You haven't had time to get your head around it yet Hun but know is the time to be positive and imagine your egg as being big and strong. 
Even if I had more than one egg my clinic would only have transferred one because of my age. 
I went to work today to see the occupational health dr who offered me counciling when she heard about my fertility issues and I'm going to do it as in a way I feel like I'm in mourning for my fertility. Xxx

Welcome Lucy congrats on your 2 eggs good luck for your 2ww X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone I defiantly dont think got head round it like you said. Well iv had a Mcdonalds icecream to make me feel better ha. I just want to sleep to get tomorrow here quicker.  Xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

well ladies  im scared now. Im scared  of feeling the  needle go through my Womb into the ovary. I just hope the sedation (madazolam 2mg) is enough to make me not  care, although they did say they would give me more all in one go if  i wanted more. Some women has said they never felt  a  thing, but how  can you not feel a needle go through your  womb?

xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Honestly I didn't feel anything.  The sedation is good. I actually honestly can't remember a thing my husband keeps telling me things and I cant remember.  Said I was talking rubbish x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

so katie are you just waiting for a call tomorrow?

xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Deb, 
They will give you more sedation if you need it as its for both yours and their benefit for you to be pain free and relaxed as that makes it easier for them if your not wriggling all over the place. 
I didn't feel a thing xxx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

thanks daisy!

so when they said sharp scratch, did you feel a sharp scratch?

xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes waiting for a call. 
I promise you wont feel it. Its strange afterwards at the time I dont even know what I was thinking.  Its over within a matter of minutes x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Honey the worst bit is when they put the cannula in at the start, it hurts a tiny bit like a blood test but less. They either say sharp scratch or if they are a little cheeky 'small prick'  
Trust me this is what I used to do for a job- helping the anaesthetist.


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Tomorrow all you will be worrying like me haha its funny that we all a day a part. I was so worried last night about ec now obv something else. Always something to worry about haha


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Daisy, im alright with the IV in the back of my hand, probably  be in my  arm as  they can never find a vain, its just the thought of a needle going  in me inside. Ill be alright. they have given me 2mg of Lorenzapam for  tonight and to take  2mg in the morning too.

I drove into the town today and went to Nandos as  i thought a bit of chicken would cheer  me up, and as i was walking  i seen mothers  with children in push chairs and i got on thinking how easy it is for  some of them, just a case of  having sex. And it hit be exactly what i have been putting  my body through and what i have to go through  to  get this. What a carry on all of  this is. I dont think i could  go on and on with the  routine of injecting  myself for another 6 weeks. I just hope it works! 

xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah, Katie ill be worrying tomorrow and thursday and then for 2 weeks. So we have just over 2  weeks  of  moaning  left to do.

xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

I know what u mean Hun, a couple of months ago I got so upset and angry because of the same thing but at the hospital when I was waiting for a blood test. This heavily pregnant woman walked in stinking of smoke looked at the waiting time which was about 40mins and said 'I'm not waiting that long I don't give a s**t if the dr tells me off' talking about the gynae dr and then walked out saying later losers and laughing. It really upset me as I thought u don't know how lucky u are and you are already neglecting your child health.

The way I look at it is that when we finally have babies after all the injections, procedures and waiting our babies will be the most loved and cherished in the world as we have done everything in our power to have them xxx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm a sister in emergency care and the amount of pregnant women I see who don't seen to realise how lucky they are is unbelievable and I too look at them with the thought they don't realise how lucky they r.

I insert cannulaes in patients and never realised how painful they r till my ivf journey....but its bearable and we all been through it.

Good luck to those having egg collection tomoro.
I'm going in for egg transfer and praying my 2 are going strong overnight.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah, Daisy i agree with you. Some people just have bad  attitudes and dont know how easy they have got it. I get a lot of cheeky digs  from people who know i am going through IVF, i get the  tax  payer ear ache. I dont care though.

Are you paying  for your IVF? or NHS?


xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

I cant beleive anyone would say anything to you about ivf thats Discusting.  We are paying and its so expensive really.  I dread to think about people that are desprate for a child that cant afford it. Good luck to all for tomo. Big day all round )) x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

I know, you just can't get away from it working in hospitals can you.  

Nightingale I wish you all the luck in the world for your ET tomorrow will be thinking of you. 

Johnsdm1 I assume you are a taxpayer as well so they should button up and keep their opinions to themselves. I bet they have kids as someone going through this or already has wouldn't make such stupid comments. 

I couldnt get funding as my husband has kids from first marriage and had a vasectomy years ago so we have had the money worries on top of all the ivf worry.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Good Luck Nightingale for tomorrow.

Yeah ladies Ive been offered 3 rounds of IVF, i don't have any children and  nor does  my  boyfriend, and only got  one tube and couldn't get pregnant with the one  remaining  which I'm guessing its scarred or something else. Yeah  a lot of people say people who get IVF on the NHS are wasting money when it could  be going  towards  Cancer  patients etc. I know its terrible  but a lot  of people are like that. Ive learned to keep things to myself, and  i wont be telling anyone anything  anymore .

eeee sigh....whats people  like eh?


Well ladies i don't  know what to do now. I'm not tired. xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you Daisy and good luck with your bloods tomoro.

We too paying for ivf as hubby has kids from first marriage but hoping it all be worth it.

Good luck to everyone for tomoro xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Wahoo johnsdm1 Congratulations on getting funding I am delighted for you.


Nightingale it will all be worth it


F x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Good luck to you too nightingale!!!

xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

That's why I haven't told anyone, told my mum, my boss, my manager and secretary as it would effect my work and that's it. Plus didn't want people asking me all the time and the pity looks if not successful. 
So this forum has been my lifeline. 

People get cosmetic boob jobs on the nhs. Just this year a young woman got funding as she wanted big boons to help her be a glamour model and is now suing the nhs trust as she said they made them too big resulting in her not getting work! 

Johnsdm1 I couldn't sleep I was so nervous so stayed up til midnight eating and drinking so I wouldn't be hungry EC day x

Thanks nightingale, when we hold our babies it will be worth every penny


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank u johnsdm1 and I'm happy for u getting treatment on nhs so u getting the treatment that u entitled to.

People jus so ignorant when it not happening to them.

Good luck to u too xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Fraggles, im glad and grateful i got funding. I dont have any children so i met the criteria.

Ive told family  members, my boyfriend has not told his family though incase it does not work.

think ill take that tablet now. Ive never stopped needing a wee  since  stimming! 

xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you fraggles xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

When I was going through tx there were lots of stupid comments e.g get yourself a dog (I don't like dogs - well I do from a distance but not the doggy smell and doggy hair that needs hoovering) and beside I don't mind clearing up my littles one poo for a few years but would prefer not to be doing it for a life time.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Well ladies im off to relax in bed now. Have  to be up early to shower and get sorted. I have to be  there for 8:45. i will keep you posted tomorrow on my eggs.

Again, good luck and thanks for  your messages.

Good night, Deborah xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Goodnight sleep tight hoping and praying all is well tomorrow Deborah


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

The time has came ladies. Hope I don't feel anything!

Xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

You ok nightingale?


xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Thinking of you all. Wishing you luck. xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck today all xxxx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks ladies. Good luck katie. Your egg will be fine. How you get ur call soon.

Xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Good luck for today ladies


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi just to let you know it didnt work. They fractured the membrane on ec. Obviously im devestated.  This is just bad luck.  Don't think this happens on a regular basis. You will all be fine. I don't even no what to do know x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Katieleigh I'm so sorry....I know its all risky until it embryo back inside ....please don't give up hope....u just need time to recover xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm1....I soo nervous ....couldn't sleep all night and now iv been getting period like pains and keep thinking I'm going to come on.

Good luck to u xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ill be fine. We will try again next month .

Hope you all get good news today xxx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

That's the way Katieleigh

My last icsi I had no response to stimms, it knocked me for six and was told by two clinics donar eggs were my only option. We picked ourselves up and went for it and have got these 2 embryos and even if don't make it to transfer today we have got further than last time.

So next time will be your time.

Good luck to everyone else and thank you all for allowing me into your group, u have all been lovely.

Nightingale


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

First time for us in anything never works so hopefully 2nd time will be fine. I dont think have right to be upset at min when I have a lovely child already. Think my partner is so upset tho

We r def having a takeaway today ha
xxx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry Katie   please don't give up. Have they given you an appointment to go in to discuss it? Just look after each other Hun xxx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

We are going next thurs. And def will try again. Xxx


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

So sorry katie. Well I have had the ec and I just have one egg too  not feeling optimistic at the moment..just got to hope and pray xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Are you ok? Im sure you will be fine.my was just a random issue not for others to worry about.  What did they say to you xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry how many follies did you have x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Well I'd be asking them for a discount of all the carry on you've been through.

I'm in recovery listening to the other lady screaming.

It was very painful! I do remember it and the sedation was crap!!!

9 eggs out of 16 follicles. Just waiting for them to bring my food then I'm off home.

Xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh my god really!! Why was it painful? Screaming!!!!! Oh god. They mustn't of put you enough sedation in? Wow 9 eggs that's great for you xxx


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Im ok just very tender my sedation was rubbish too could feel everything ! They also burst a blood vessel so there was a lot of blood not nice ! Well done johnsdm x I had 3 follies like u katie . They said it looked like a good egg but who k nows x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just had the transfer....both embryos transferred...one high quality and the other ok quality...now the waiting begins xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

It was painful! I was drunk but I could feel the pain!!!
They even gave me 2x sedative and pain killers and I had to stay in longer but I felt it. I was even crying.
She said shall we stop I said no keep going. Whilst in the cubicle I could hear the other woman screaming and shouting!

I'm sorry about ur egg katie I think next time they should give u a discount because of ur damaged egg.

Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

That doesn't sound good at all if you in pain....u did well letting them carry on....must of been hard.

Where we go it's all done under general anaesthetic so no idea what it feels like.

How many eggs did they collect from you johnsdm1?


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi everyone

Katieleigh07 I'm sooo sorry . Thoughts are with you. Sounds like you are being positive and thinking about next time.

Lovekalkan - congrats on your 1 egg.  Fingers crossed for fertilisation now.

Johnsdm1 - glad I hadn't read about your EC beforey own. Sounds  horrendous.  Hope you are feeling better now & not in pain now.

Nightingale743 - good news about transfer. Hope the 2ww flies by.

Afm: EC for me today. They got 3 eggs out of my 3 follicles so now it's the fertilisation waiting game! Phone call tomorrow so keeping everything crossed! Other good news is that there was no liquid in my remaining tube. Good day for me.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

9 eggs from 16 follicles xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm1- Wow that's really good....how u feeling now..better I hope xx

SMfoxing- that's a good result 3 out of 3...fingers crossed for your next stage xx

Afm- too scared to move ...trying to relax ...guess can't do anymore now


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hope your all ok.... how is everyone feeling? Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Katieleigh, feeling hopeful

How u feeling?xx


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

Evening ladies

Had ET this afternoon, emybro was a 5 cell good quality one i got told! Worst bit was a full bladder they were running an hour late so was quiet desperate!

Katieleigh07  sorry it didn't work! 

Johnsdm1 sorry it was so painful, I'm glad I had GA! Great number of eggs!

AFM well done on 3 eggs! Good luck for call tomorrow!

Nightingale 743 congratulations on egg transfer what is your OTD?

Sorry if I have mussed anyone!


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Winnie

My OTD is 4th December..

Congrats to u too...I can relate on the pain with full bladder...hopefully b worth it for us both.

When they advised u to do OTD  xx


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nightingale743 my OTD is 3rd December


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Good luck to u Winnie29 x


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just catching up on all this now and am so sorry to hear about your egg Katie , hugs to you.. Am happy to hear you're going for it again soon 

Other ladies - good luck with your ETs and 2WW 

I am on day 8 of stims and finally feeling the pain in my ovaries ! 

Dx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, the post has really grown today! Will catch up tomorrow. 

Lovekalkan and johnsdm1, sorry you had such a bad experience, you were very brave to continue  

Katie, thinking of you and sending you strength  

Winnie and nightingale good luck for your 2ww. 

SMFoxing congrats and good luck for the call. 

Dawnie sounds like you are progressing when's your next scan?

AFM repeat hcg levels was 556 today which I'm really happy with clinic were expecting about 450   Went back to work today so feeling absolutely shattered.


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Amazing news daisy am so happy for you  
Next Scan is on Friday x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks dawnie, fingers crossed your scan will show lots of lovely follies.


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats Daisy32 x

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks nightingale, your OTD is the same day as my first scan. X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck for THE call today. Xxx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

How are you feeling katie?

Do you think they might do it again for free because of your egg damage?

Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Good luck to everyone awaiting the call today xx

How u doin Katieleigh?xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Think starting to hit me abit more now and belly hurts now. Im going to say next week how was it damaged exactly and if they admit there fault as per telephone yesterday ill be saying I wabt something for free as we are paying again for 2nd time. 

Hope doesnt take to long to re start as iv already changed my wedding date.

I feel excited for peoples calls today )) hope everyone ok xx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Katie I think that's a good idea to have a week to collect yourself and then speak to them again. Do you think it would be worth speaking to PALS? I assume all clinics have one - patient advice & liaison services. Think they are impartial or will at least investigate. Good luck. Thoughts are with you.

AFM: just had the phone all 2 out of 3 have fertilised. ET tomorrow both being put back in due to my age... Can't wait to have them back where they belong. X


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

That's great.  Exactly put them back bet your so happy )


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Who else had to wait for a call today x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Lovekalkan it was actually. ....hope your getting on ok x


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

KATIELEIGH07 said:


> That's great. Exactly put them back bet your so happy )


Thanks I'm soon happy. Just thinking that this is the closest we've ever been to being pregnant! X

Lovekalkan - any news on your egg?

Johnsdm1 - have you heard yet?

Fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oooo its all exciting  xxxx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello ladies.

AFM 7 out of 9 fertilised. 2 were not mature

Transfer 11:30am tomorrow.

xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yay great news ))) congratulations xxz


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats johnsdm1 - ET tomorrow same as me. Can't wait xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks ladies.

Katie you should give pals a ring and see where you would stand before your appointment just so you've got an idea if your entitled to have it done for free.

Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm1 - aww congrats that's great news x

SMFoxing - aww congrats to u too, yep u do feel better once they back in u x

Katieleigh - they admitted it was their fault so surely will need to offer you some compensation....glad u going to pursue it as they will have to give you answers as to how it happened.  When we had a cycle stopped we were allowed to start again on next period but after miscarriage i had to wait for 3 periods. It was tough but had to allow body time to heal so make sure you are advised as to what to do next.xx


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all, had the call, game over for us the egg didn't fertilise. They couldn't say why, just one of those things


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm soo sorry lovekalkan  thoughts are with you both. Xxx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

So sorry lovekalkan, hugs to u both xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

So sorry kalkan I hope you are ok. Its so awful . What are your thoughts now xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

How's everyone doing??

Xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Apart from the bad news xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi johnsdm

I'm in scare mode at the mo...scared to do anything lol....DH trying to keep me calm.

Been here before a year ago and had a good result so trying to think positive ....that we did it before and I just gonna take it easy.

So transfer tomoro for u...good luck xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

What happen this time before nightingale? xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

We had 2 embryos transferred and got a BFP....but lost our baby daughter at 19 weeks due to an undiagnosed antiphospholipid syndrome which basically means I'm prone to blood clots. Something as simple as aspirin and clexane were all I needed and am on now.

So I'm hopeful we get a BFP and we have a good chance of success x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that. I shouldn't see that being the case now as your on aspirin.
I would feel positive because of that.

Are you on a low dose? How ling do you have to take the aspirin for?
How would one know if they were prone to blood clots?

Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm on low dose aspirin along with the clexane injections which I have to so twice a day.

I never had any symptoms and normally people would have had a clot before pregnancies like a dvt or PE  which would of diagnosed thisbut i hadn't which the doctors were amazed about.

I'm on aspirin and clexane for life to prevent any clots.
The docs say my pregnancy probably saved ny life...so daughter was truly an angel is the way I see it xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ah right. I didn't know that. I'm sure you will be fine. Your on injections, why wouldn't it be.

What I find worrying is for the past week I have felt like I'm about to get my period. Keep thinking I'm going to wipe myself and blood will be there. It's a strange feelng x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

I had the same feeling since Tuesday and paniced I was gonna come on....been having the same feeling after egg transfer yesterday so just been taking it easy.

I rang my clinic today as I don't recall having this last time. The nurse said as long as I'm passing urine and not short of breath its probably all because of my ovaries being enlarged from the stimms and when the embryo is removed these follicles can fill up with fluid and remain enlarged for a few days which will then exert pressure on uterus which can bring on the pain and should settle in next few days.

I have felt an improvement today....hope this is reassuring for u xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for that. I've also never stopped weeing!!! My bladder is constantly full I find myself waking up on a morning from sharp pain because of my bladder being so full, it's like being pregnant this constant urination haha xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol yep that's exactly how I been....even more reassuring as u getting it too lol

Well as long as we weeing we got nothing to worry about and just advised to take simple paracetomol if need anything 

Good luck for tomoro xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Evening everyone,
Lovekalkan I'm so sorry sweetheart sending you lots of love  
Katie hope you are feeling better today 
Dawnie good luck for 2nd scan tomorrow
SMFoxing congrats for your 2embies good luck for transfer tomorrow
Johnsdm1 well done amazing number of embies, good luck for transfer, very exciting Hun!
Nightingale I think your right to be positive as your previous issue is under control, hope the 2ww isn't too stressful. 

AFM 2nd day back at work very busy, my boss is definately going to let the secret out soon. keeps laughing and winking when i excuse myself to go to toilet   
the clinic have changed me to gestone injections for 10days. Have to have it in my bottom and they only gave us green hypo needles  

Sorry ladies the constant weeing doesn't get any better, I am up and down all night x


----------



## Lxhammon (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello ladies,
Just jumping in here, I've had my scan and have 4 follies, going for EC to Prague tomorrow for EC Saturday morning. 1 x 20mm 1 x 16mm  1x12mm 1x9  feeling exited by nervous at the same time. I'm 42 so time not on my side but have been encouraged by all of your posts so thank you for taking the time to write them.
Will update once I'm in Prague.
Xxx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi all

Daisy32 - good luck with injections x

Johnsdm1 - once again good luck today x

SMFOXING- good luck to u too x

Katieleigh - how u doin? x

Lovekalkan - how u doin?x

Winnie - are u coping ok in 2ww? x

Lxhammon - welcome and good luck with EC x

Afm doin ok....jus taking it easy x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I woke up last night to terrible cramping. Thought I was going to get my period!

Ladies were you on 2x400 progesterone?
I've read some ladies are on 3 a day.

I've now got it in my head that the 2 is not enough

Xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I've just wiped myself and I have brown blood on toilet paper. Please tell me this is normal
xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Apparently it's old blood from EC XX


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi hope everyone is good..

I've been for my 10th day scan and I only have 2 that are responding to drugs. One is 14mm and the other is 9mm, the other 3 are too small , doc said we should carry on but I am feeling very down about it :-( 
I feel like crying! I am sat here at the clinic waiting to pay again for my drugs!! 
This is a bit crappy isn't it ! 
Dx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I wasn't responding on my 5th day scan so they increased me an extra powder which made all the difference. I would be asking for one if I was paying!!!


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm1 - I too had a little bit of dark brown blood wen I wiped on day before ET...I too was told it from EC...I hsvent had anymore since.

It  is scary but apparently normal guess it from all the prodding and poking they may have done.

I too am on progesterone twice a dayxx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Dawnie I had a similar response on 2nd icsi and ended up being stimmed for 14 days and egg collection was day 16...the couple of extra days worked for me and my follicles grew and I ended up with 5 out of 6 follicles.

I also ended up BFP....please try and stay positive sometimes it just takes a bit longer for them to grow to right size xx


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you for your positivity , I've been so positive the whole time so I guess that's why it hit me so hard today 
I am on the max dose of gonal f and the powder so not anything else I can do! 

Doc said there are three little ones on my right but he can't wait for them to grow and risk losing the bigges one. They are 14mm and 9mm on day 10 (today) so I figure if I get one egg is be lucky! 

Hopefully I'll be able to trigger on Monday night after my scan but not holding my breath. Lovely nurse told me to have something nice like a coffee ' so am in costa having my first coffee in a month! 
She also said do something nice at the weeknd so am off to watch my team hope they win!! 
Fx for all of you and your et and 2ww ! 

This is a rollercoaster for sure (I didn't even like them as a kid!) 
D x


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I'm out.  

Got 5 eggs yesterday from some follicles that had sprung up before the scan, all mature and good sperm.

None fertilised. Gutted.


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

So sorry for you , how ****ty :-( 

Will you give it another go? Did they use icsi?


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Small butmighty - I'm so sorry...hugs to u both xx

Dawnie22 - sounds like a good plan...try and keep busy ...I know easier said than done but try not to worry as u said u on the maximum dose so giving the max amount of chance for them to grow xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Morning, 
Smallbutmighty really sorry to hear your sad news Hun  

Johnsdm1 I was on 2x progesterone until ET when they upped it 3. 

Dawnie don't give up hope there is still time, enjoy your coffee and look after yourself.

Lxhammon welcome and have a safe journey to Prague and good luck for EC Saturday. 

AFM at work in a audit meeting trying to stay awake 
Xxx


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

No they said no need as everything looked good. But next time apparently they will indeed recommend ICSI. Really wishing we'd done it the first time.


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

It's a shame they didn't do icsi this time but at least that's an option for next cycle Hun and you got a good number of eggs which is also positive. X


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi girls hope u dont mind me  joining the thread. Havent had the chance to read all the pages but wishin everyone luck  

Afm had a day 12 scan and only 5 follicles are on my right ovary varies from size 11 to 16, as for my left ovary there doesnt seem to b any follicles but he has trouble in seeing it clearly due to it hiding behind my womb   but i am havin alot of achin pains on that side which i thought was due to follicles growin but obv not   and im also on the highest dose for gonal f but it appears that im responding to it slow, my amh is below average. 

I am abit gutted that there 5 and should think that its quality over quanity thats better

Xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just got back.
7 had 1-2 cells with bad fragmentation
1 had 4 equal size cells with tiny/mild fragmentation
1 had 4 equal size cells with moderate fragmentation
Both of those 2 suitable for freezing.
The other 7 not fit for anything
= 2 back in me.
Quick trip to the loo for a long wee......
Now I'm home. Phew.


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi em09

5 is a good number and u right quality over quantity. I had 6 on one cycle and they got 5 eggs and got pregnant.

Have they said to stim longer then?...wat they advised u?x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm1

Congrats on the 2 transferred...take it easy .

Sorry for being a bit slow but does this mean u had some to freeze or not? x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Afternoon all

smallbutmighty are you ok? 
Definitely can't beleive that
it is as they say luck of the draw!! Grrrr

what are your plans now?

Wish thurs would hurry up I want to know my next step!!!
Did they tell you on phone x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you nightingale. The 2 I had were of good enough quality to be frozen. Those 2 were place inside of me. The others were no good at all. Had not even really developed and had bad fragmentation them

Xx


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Katie,

They said they couldn't believe it either. Apparently only happens in 5% of cases. 

So now waiting to hear when our follow up will be.

Thanks. We'll get there


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Smallandmighty - how you doing? Really feel for you. What's your next steps? 

Johnsdm1 - congrats on having your 2 embies put back in... Now the 2ww!

Em09 - it is quality over quantity 5 is a brilliant number. I only had 3 follicles on EC day. Good luck.

AFM - 2 embies back where they belong. Was just the most amazing thing seeing them being put back ... Wow! Felt really quite emotional! Nearly cried in the theatre! Just home now feet up & relaxing! Only another 2 weeks! !


Good luck everyone x x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

SMFoxing congrats on the two transferred, yep only 2more weeks and you will know.  Take it easy xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

You too smfoxing!!!

Did you have any degree of fragmentation?

Xx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi I don't think so they only collected 3 eggs of which 2 fertilised & they put both back. They never said anything about the other egg. Those I guess fragmentation would only occur once the egg had fertilised? Don't worry about that now just think of those 2 embies burying in for the next 9 months! X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had 2 top grade put back, 8 and 10 cell, had a 9 and 10 cell that they graded as top grade at first but they had fragmented slightly by day 3 so they didn't freeze those, we donated them to research

Lauren x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah true 

Are you in the 2 progesterone tablets?

Xx


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Daisy - Not to sound like a stalker but I can't PM you as your inbox is full!! we've sent each other too many messages haha xx


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

to those who have had their et, wishing you luck and hope that your taking an easy and to those who have had ec, hope you get that phone your waiting for   

nightindale743 I'm back in on Monday for a day 14 scan and he seems hopeful that they will have grown by then so could be looking an trigger injection Monday if all goes well. just praying they grow nicely over the wkend  

I was upset this morning to hear there isn't any follicles on left ovary as I don't understand why? so I'm focusing  that I do have 5 follicles (better than none at all)


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi em09 

I only have 2 follicles at 10 days stims , what day are you on? 

X


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Em09

Good luck, I'm sure they will grow and yes focus on the fact u have got follicles growing. U r not alone my left ovary was the only one that responded and I have read lots of posts of women having the same result.

Good luck for Monday xx


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

hi dawnie22 I'm on day 12 I have 5 on right and 0 on left and am on the highest final f dose! 


thanks nightingale743 hope ur 2ww goes fast for you!


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanx Em09 x


----------



## Katy30 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Just thought i would introduce myself in the hope that i might be made to feel more positive. I only have 3 follicles :-( and maybe only be able to get 2, due to my complicated scar tissue. Was given the option today to cancel but doc suggested we carried on so booked in for collection on Tuesday. On day 11 of Stims, anyone else going through this atm?


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

Just wanted to give you ladies some hope, my last cycle I had only 4 follicles and they retrieved 4 eggs.  All fertilized but only 2 made it to transfer and one of those I was told not to hold my breath as it was slower than the other one and likely not to make it.  Fast forward to now and I am 8 weeks pregnant with twins!  There's always hope and it really does only take one.


----------



## Dawnie22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello

Katy30 - hi ! I am in a similar position, at my scan yesetday 
I had only 2 growing follicles on my left and none on my right. It's very hard to take and it does make you feel negative but I guess you have to give it a go and see !! It can work  
We sound like were at the same stage , how big were yours? 

Kandk - what a great story and congrats! Thanks for giving us hope )

Dx


----------



## Katy30 (Aug 15, 2013)

Dawnie22, TBH im not sure i gor really confused as i was listening so hard he said so many thing lol if you know what i mean, tho i do seem to remeber him saying one that was 8 at the last one was 8.8 and the others were bigger i have 12 and 16 in my head. I just hope they are not just advising we do it to try and make more money out of us, we might only get this shot due to money being tight, so tight that applied for another job and guess when my interview is.... teh same day as egg collection...trying to work out how badly the sedation will be and if i still might ne  able to make it!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Katy

I was absolutely fine after sedation, like nothing happened. Was up and dressed within minutes and felt fine like nothing happened x


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Katy I felt absolutely fine after the sedation.. Not quite up and about in few minutes but def up within 30mins. Stomach/ovaries a bit cagey afterwards but nothing to be worried about. X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

It was my ET that was a killer, EC was a breeze, had a really difficult transfer though 

I'm always fine after generals too, lucky I know.

For anyone worrying about follicles here's my story.....

Day 8
2x13mm
2 unmeasurable (less than 10mm)

Day 10
1x18mm
1x17mm
1x15mm
1 unmeasurable (less than 10mm)

Day 12 - triggered

EC 4 eggs retrieved, all fertilised! 

So don't worry about slow responders x


----------



## Katy30 (Aug 15, 2013)

What will the ET involve compared with the EC besides the obvious? Hows was yours a 'killer'?


----------



## sunflowers2013 (Aug 14, 2013)

Good evening ladies, I am new to this thread. I have 4 follicles on the right, and 4 on the left but they cannot access my left due to blood vein. So with 3/4 follicles for EC, I asked if I could do EC on the right and freeze the good quality ones and then iui on the left. Does any of you have similar experience? Strangely the consultant agreed to that. I am a bit worried about this now.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi sunflower. The cant do egg collection just in one side. The final injection of hgc will mature them then they need to remove all of them by a certain time or you would lose them and what a waste that would be!!!

Then your eggs how ever many they get from the follicles need to fertilise. The ones that do fertilise then need to develop.

If your lucky enough to get them all fertilised you will hopefully have some at a good grade. Depending on how many good fertilised eggs you have will determine if they can be frozen or placed back into you. Your womb.

it's constantly stressful as you reach every stage.

I've been lucky to get through each stage and continue with my treatment.
The last stage for me is gettin a positive pregnancy test.

Take every stage at a time. Some ladies are not fortunate enough to move onto the next one, but just have faith and take it slow.

It's taken me a ling time to get this far in my cycle.

Fingers crossed for you.
X


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

As for EC yeah I was sedated but was well aware of what was going on. I found it painful!!!

ET a walk in the park, but after all of this prodding and poking I feel horrible now. My womb feels sore and sharp pains and my ovaries hurt. It has been a painful experience for me. Wish my hospital would give me anasetic but they don't.

By plenty of rest, nice food and SATC to watch certainly takes the edge off it.

X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Katy

Well the ladies before were in 20 min mine was over an hour, they had to manually fill by bladder and tilt me nearly upside down, I had had bladder surgery 6 weeks before and couldn't hold my pee!

Then they couldn't see where they were going, they couldn't find the top of my womb on the screen, so after 4 people trying and loads of different clamps and catheters they did it but it was 'blind' with no ultrasound guidance

Good thing is at least they then manually drained by bladder for me before I got up 

Lauren xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm1 - I can relate to the pains...don't remember getting them like this last time....urs any better?

Sunflowers2013 - welcome, it does seem odd they saying they can't collect from one side...but they able to scan to see what there so why can't they collect them.....just make sure u happy with the decision as johnsdm1 said it would be a waste to loose 4.

Katy - my EC was over in 30 mins and had no pains, ET went well too but developed pains couple hours later as mentioned before probably from all the prodding and poking.

Afm - pains on and off, 2ww seems soo long but I'm not complaining ...just glad to be here and hoping for the best xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hiya nightingale.
How's things going? The sharp pains I'm having have resorted me to staying in the house as they feel worse when I'm driving.

Sent my OH to morrisons to get me some liver.
I figure some iron will do my body good. I get these ideas. Other than that I took a test to see if hcg was still in my system and it is. 

You won't have long to go now
Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hiya Johnsdm1

I'm the same lol...stayed in the house as thought best to take it easy, taking paracetamol to keep them bearable, guess ovaries are healing as too soon to be anything else.

Hope the liver helps and you not far behind me.

Take it easy xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

You too  xx


----------



## Lxhammon (Apr 23, 2013)

Evening everyone from Prague.

I had my EC this morning, I had 4 follicles 3 on right one on left. 3 eggs retrieved but only 2 any good. I was given a GA only out for a short period of time may 30mins if that. I'm taking progesterone vaginal tablets 400mg 3 times a day. Felt sleepy we just took it easy today in fact was in bed most of day DH visiting M&S got me some treats. Went for dinner this evening had a 30min walk on way back good to get out. 
I've got a bit of pain on my right and have had some slight bleeding since the progesterone.

I'm really anxious now as only 2 eggs praying they will fertilise, I will know tomorrow and ET planned for Monday.


Johnsdm1 that's great news.


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi

Katy - I seem to have got off quite lightly at all stages. Drugs didn't make me go loopy, EC I was completely out couldn't feel a thing & woke up feeling pretty sprightly & ET was amazing as you see them put the embryos back in. Bit achey down below - not surprisingly but otherwise tip top.

Sunflower2013 - I've no experience of them not collecting all the eggs. So can't really help, sorry. But as Johnsdm says all the eggs will release due to the drugs at the same/similar time.

Lxhammon - keeping my fingers crossed raft both eggs fertilise xxx

S


----------



## Katy30 (Aug 15, 2013)

well i have done my trigger jab so only time will tell trying to stay positive but not expecting anything with only 2-3 follicles at present! Fingers crossed for all u lovely ladies !


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi ladies 

Have been reading this thread and wanted to let you know that I only had one egg fertilise and yesterday found out we are pregnant!!!  It's early days but wanted to give you some positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Katy30 - good luck, I only had 2 and both fertiliser...currently on 2ww

Lucy2831 - that's fantastic news...congrats to u

Hope everyone else doing well xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Morning lovely ladies, 
Haven't had chance to catch up on everyone's news yet but wanted to wish everyone well. 
Have a good day everyone and good luck xxx
Daisy


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey everyone. Really missed out on thread passed few days.love to u all. Im glad me setting this page as gave some people more positive thoughts 

Afm... this week has gone slow need my follow up asap not till thurs  grrr. 

Xxxxx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hope your alright katie x

Daisy still eating the salt? 

Nightingale how's the 2ww going?

AFM in festering about if I'm pregnant or not.
Just plodding on really xx


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Morning all, 

I’ve been reading your posts, and wondered if I could join… 

I’ve been posting on the Nov/ December Cycle thread and I’m on day 11 of stims.  I had my scan this morning, and there are only 3 follicles - I’m so gutted!  They nurse said that they are happy to go ahead with collection on Friday (possibly Thursday) and women have got pregnant with 3 follicles before, but we need to hope that they can collect 3 eggs and that all three are of good quality.  I’ve been reading your posts, which has given me some hope and I feel like I need to give it a go, but a bit sad / tearful for the first time in this process.  

J


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

JaneLondon;
I was in the same position. I had three follicles. Only three. All you need is one good one. After the collection, two fertilized and were put back in. One took and I am pregnant with one. It happens. We hope for more because we would like to have extras to freeze but if you have three and your clinic says go ahead then I would. If it does not work, then next cycle, they might try upping the medicines or try a different protocol. Good luck


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Coucou and congratualtions on your pregnancy.  Your message and this thread has helped!  It was not the news I was hoping to hear this morning, but I don't want to pull out now. I hope all three will be little fighters.


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Katieleigh - good luck with ur appt Thursday x

Johnsdm1 - seems to b going very slow and slightest twinge and I get scared.
                        Just gotta wait and see, this part is hard x

Janelondon - welcome....I only had 3 follicles and they managed to get 2 eggs at EC, both fertilised and now both back in me 
                        And I'm on 2ww.  Hoping for a positive result. Good luck to u x


----------



## Katy30 (Aug 15, 2013)

JaneLondon, I know how you feel but this page has really helped me and kept me positive, im sticking with the quality rather than quantity . For us we will most likley only get one shot at IVF so trying to give myself  other things to concentrate on, EC for me tomorrow, i expected to have loads as Im only 31 and had a little boy 4 years ago and its scar tissue blocking my tubes so thought everything else was working properly. I felt that i had let myself down but on reflection its just one of those things. This thread is so positive it has given me hope and all u need is 1!  Hope its a success for us all xx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks JaneLondon. Good luck and while three is not ideal, you are still in the game. REmember you only need one and it is quality. So good luck and have some brazil nuts 



JaneLondon said:


> Thanks Coucou and congratualtions on your pregnancy. Your message and this thread has helped! It was not the news I was hoping to hear this morning, but I don't want to pull out now. I hope all three will be little fighters.


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

*JaneLondon* Welcome! I was too posting on Nov/Dec thread until I found out that I have 5 follicles. Glad I found this thread as it keeps me positive!

*Dawnie22* How did today scan go?

*Concou2009* congratulations on your pregnancy, glad to hear something positive on only having few follicles

*Lxhammon* how did you get on at ec today? hope it went well

*Katy30* is your egg collection tomorrow? hope it all goes well for you

and to those to are on their 2ww hope the embies are snuggling in where they belong

sorry if I've missed anyone out, hard trying to keep up with these pages but hope everything ok

AFM - doing my trigger injection tonight with ec wednesday! still 5 follicles and are growing nicely and womb lining nice and thick so it all system go! so nervous thou, am hoping there an egg in each one and are good quality


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Gosh lots of posts since I was last here

Katieleigh07 - I for one am sooo grateful you set up this thread it's been so positive. Hope you get some answers at your appointment on Thursday.

Coucou2009 & Lucy2831-  congratulations, more positive stories with few follicles I love it.

Katy30 & janelondon - welcome and really don't worry I only had 3 follicles but they got 3 eggs and 2 fertilised. I'm on the 2ww but hoping to be another positive story  

Nightingale743 & johnsdm1 - this 2ww is killing me! Every twinge is sending me crackers! How are you both? I had 2dt on Friday had the weekend relaxing & back to work today. It's a  office job so no great exertion! Just wondering what you are doing! 

Em09 - good luck for Wed..... 

Sorry if I've missed anyone... 
Good luck everyone x x


----------



## Lxhammon (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Well both eggs fertilised! 

We did not find out until this morning as it was Sunday and the embryologist could not get the info! 
It was a long 48hrs but today they transferred both back, it was amazing to watch on the screen.
The embryologist did not grade them just said they were really good and better get them back in the oven as soon as. 

So now we wait, Katy and Jane they will only use a max of 2 so really that's what you want, try not to be too upset, it's a stop start road and helps to stay positive. I don't know what to do now, just wait, we fly home tomorrow then I'm back at work. We are moving house in the new year so I have lots to take my mind off the 2ww.

Good luck everyone keep posting,

Lou xxx


----------



## futuresbright (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey ladies
Hope u don't mind me jointing in ... Could do with someone to talk too as I had my second scan today and they only found four follies  have been so upset today as can't understand why I have responded so poorly this time as my protocol the same as my last Ivf cycle
I'm not feeling very positive now


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Smfoxing- I'm not feeling anything at the moment apart from a few period like cramps.
All of my pain has gone!

IM convinced IM GOING TO GET MY PERIOD!!!

The hcg shot is out of my system as of this morning as I tested.
did you have fragmentation on any of your embryo(s) that were transfered?


Did anyone else also?

Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

SMFoxing - having few twinges but not like before, seem to be less. Just a heavy feeling down below x

Johnsdm1 - I too think I'm gonna come on because of this heavy feeling, can't think what else it could be x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Could it not be the progesterone

Xx

I'll do some research


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Futuresbright -welcome, don't know why you have responded differently but try and think positive as you have responded and as you have probably read, there are women in this thread who have only had one and got pregnant. 
You truly only need one if it's gonna work it will work xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks johnsdam1 xx


----------



## futuresbright (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks nightingale I just hope I could be one of them lucky people  
Does anyone know what reasons they might cancel/abandon the cycle?


----------



## jules-m (Dec 12, 2011)

FuturesBright,

I had 3 follies throughout my cycle until the day of EC when they found 4!  I got 4 eggs, 4 fertilised, 4 made it to day 3, 2 made it to day 5, 2 embryos put back, 2 babies now asleep upstairs.  Miracles do happen  

It really is all about quality over quantity.  During my cycle we had lots of cancelling the cycle conversations, it was basically around the number of follies.  2 was the clinics cut-off for going to EC, but we intended to argue to proceed with 1 follie if needed.

Good luck

Jules


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi all, 

thanks all for your lovely supportive messages today, it's been a massive help. I'm all about the quality now. 

Xc


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nightingale apparently these period like pains are the womb filling up with blood of prepare for pregnancy and/or could be the progesterone.

I know my appetite has increased. I went to nandos with my mam earlier for my tea. For lunch I had gammon and eggs, breakfast I had porridge. And I've been sat with a pizza menu for the past 20 minutes in my hand. I'm starving constantly!!!! 

I think that might be the progesterone too.

Please tell me your hungry all the time? Haha

I've even been thinking about a mixed grills.

Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm1 lol I am hungry all the time in fact I'm sitting here eating pie and chips and that's after a curry at 6pm.

Thank you for the info....i so hope it is a good sign.

Il keep in touch, carry on taking it easy xx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Johnsdm1 & nightingale743 - Phew .... I've been starving hungry as well!!! Had tea & desert and still hungry DH told me to wait but I've been popping into the kitchen to grab handfuls of nuts!

Now in bed with achey stomach sore boobs & still feel like I could eat a 3 course meal!

Take care x x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

SMFoxing - lol u too....fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Agh this 2ww is no fun! In fact think mine is longer ET 22 nov & OTD 9th Dec which is 17 days? Might be testing over the weekend. I have foolishly looked at success rates of hospital and feel a bit deflated now ahhhhhh.

Right now I've got that off my chest back to work ! X


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I've been testing smfoxing and the positive line has def all gone now from the hcg shot. I'm going to next test Monday and every day after that.

We both had 2 day transfer in Friday.

I've been starving the past 2 days. I'm off out for a big burger, mmmm

Xx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Not sure I can cope with testing frequently  .. i just meant the Sat or Sunday before my OTD.  I went back to work and have had a meeting booked in in my absence on the 9th - ahhhh.  I can't change the date of the meeting so was thinking of testing over the weekend so then I'll be able to face work on the Monday knowing the result!!!  Either way.  Plus it'll be nicer as both DH & myself will be around.... 
and chilax!

Good luck Johnsdm1 xxx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been chicken and not tested....gonna test day 11 as have read that to be the earliest to get accurate result, I too had 2 day transfer on the Wednesday before you both.  So six days gone and then 5 days to go.

Good luck to you both xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

To be honest I think the weekend is too early that would make it 8 days.

I think it should be a positive result by Tuesday 1 week today.

Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep that b say 11....im gonna test sunday  as im back to wrk monday and feel i bref to know before I go back.

I forgot how long the 2ww is and how anxious it feels going through it x


----------



## Katy30 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well i had egg collection today and after we only scanned for 3 i was surprised to get 5 so now just a wait to see if any fertilise. 
Feeling a bit light headed but great to have something to be positive about!  
For those on their dreaded 2ww i will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats Katy30 - that's brilliant news, rest up ready fir next stage xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Great news Katy and thank you.

Hope hope your next 2 stages of treatment bring you a good result!!!

Xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm sick of this waiting now.

I'm even dreaming about it! It that much on my mind.

is anyone's abdomen still bloated?

xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi johnsdm1

My abdomen still bloated but its not painful as such.  This waiting is hard xx


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi had my ec this morning and got 3 eggs out of 5 follicles, i know it better than none but cant help feelin disppointed.

Now waiting for the phone tomorrow!


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Em09 - congrats ...that's a good number to get out of 5.  Fingers crossed for u x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I had 9 but only ended up with 2 half decent. I the more eggs you have the more you lose!!!
Xx

Chin up dear


----------



## Katy30 (Aug 15, 2013)

really chuffed, after being scanned and told only 3 follicles then getting 5 and now 4 have fertilised, its hard not to get to excited such a long way to go. How much pain are people in after egg tran? really hope it works for everyone!!


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Evening all, 

Katy30 - good news on the 5 eggs and 4 fertilising!  Good luck with the transfer. 

I had a scan this morning and it showed a forth smaller follie that I hope will grow in next couple of days before EC


----------



## Lxhammon (Apr 23, 2013)

Katy30 that's a good number, they collected  3 from me and 2 transferred on Monday good luck x
I did not have much pain after at all, I do feel like I have a few cramps this evening but I have had quite a long day, been at work on and only flew back from prague yesterday.


Em09 don't be disappointed I feel blessed having 2 transferred just got to wait and see.
Good luck
X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello! Still need to catch up on everyone's news, been so busy with work, got AF yesterday so I'm starting tomorrow or Sat, my second short cycle, praying for more than 4 follicles this time!

Lilly x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Goodluck Lilly 83 xx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi em and any other ladies worried about poor response. Just wanted to let you know I had only 4 follies and 2 eggs collected. Im now 9 + 2 weeks pregnant so it can happen, it's quality not quantity. Wishing you all the best of luck, have hope and stay positive


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

*tone* congratulations! Just what i wanted to hear, gives me hope

Afm one egg fertilised! Waitin for another phone call tomorrow and if still going strong i go back on sat


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Good luck em09 x

How's everyone else doin?

Afm - starting to get anxious and don't think I can wait any longer to test....but jus wondering how accurate any result wud b at the mo as I'm 9dp2dt ...any advice? X


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I was going round the bend!
I've already took a test this morning and negative at at 7 days past 2 day.

Might show up at this point for you nightingale.

xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

For anyone thinking of test accuracy this link
Is useful

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=9

I had my scan, had 8 follicles and a cyst x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok so I did 2 and the first was bfn I mean a very faint line but I'm not sure if really there or jus seeing it..if u know wat I mean so tested again and the second bfp...now I'm confused.  Cheap preg tests I used as had in the house....plan is to get clearblue and test tomorow.
Im none the wiser, hoping for good news.

Wat tests did u use Johnsdm1 ...it may jus be too soon for u as I'm ahead and I'm getting these results xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I used cheap one step tests.

Do you live near asda?

Best test to buy is asda brand. 

Don't be fooled into thinking these big brands work early fantastic results.
Last time I was pregnant I listened to everyone go on about first response, spend a fortune and got negative. For fun I decide to use my cheaply asda brand and got positive which was confirmed as a true positive later. It was only 1 week after missed period that any of the big brands showed up.

Your local chemist will sell £ 1 tests with 2 in a box, those work for me too.

Get a couple of cheaply ones, try one tonight and one in the morning. Please don't waste your money yet on expensive tests yet

Xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

2tests both faint lines yeah?

Or one more fainter than the other, but still 2?

xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

What's the name of your test you used?

looks like its right. Your pregnant!

Take it easy. and don't worry because this time is different for you!

Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

First one really faint like u had to struggle to c it...the other one stronger...but it wasn't early morning wee as they say best for early stages so maybe more accurate tomoro, first thing. 

Thanx for the advice bout tests , just in limbo at the mo....lets c wat tomoro brings xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

What's the make of your tests?

Your def pregnant! X

tell me what you have been feeling like the past week so I can compare.

Hehe xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just had to call and my cycles been cancelled, my FSH was fine last time, 8, this time it was 19, they won't fund me unless its under 10, they said if it doesn't drop by next month I will lose by other 2 goes then its game over for us x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that Lilly. Is this the test they do on day 3 of your period?
I only ever had bloods taken once and it was before I started any injections.

Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you, yes it was those, they have been fine the other times, they will recheck next month but if its not halved I will lose my next 2 cycles xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I used to have high FSH levels when i used to get bloods taken from my GP before my treatment started. Looks like this time i was ok.

Are you NHS  funded?

xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nightingale- Last time we spoke we were talking about how i was feeling. Well that has still been the case, but when i get food then i kind of go off it  and cant eat anything else as Ive made such a pig out of myself.

48 hours ago i had kind of like sharp twinges to the right side and middle of my lower abdomen which would feel like a pulsing feeling for 5 seconds then it would go and return every few minutes later, which lasted around  14 hours. That has gone now. I don't even get period like cramps anymore. breasts are still sore, i would say more towards the end when the nipple area is. I haven't felt sleepy on an afternoon and wake up at least 3x early hours for a wee, my bladder gets really full!

I don't know if you had any of these symptoms or if  its all part of  the progesterone or its all in our minds.

xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes we are, high FSH and low AMH usually go hand in hand I know, 
But I was lucky as my 5 other FSH levels were low too, my AMH is 2. No idea what's changed to double it that quick xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lilly- If you are NHS funded you are entitled to 3 rounds of IVF, as you know if you have no frozen embryos then  you go into your 2nd round.
I find it strange what you have been told! They cant take anything away from you. a round is only over when you have used all of your eggs in that cycle and not just because your have a problem with your FSH level. You might decided you want to keep your 2 rounds what are left and try again in 2 years time. You are  funded 3 goes by your local PCT to use whenever you what to use them, its only over  when you have no frozen embryos left and completed your 3rd round/cycle.

Please look into this, contact your local PCT. fingers crossed that it doesn't get that far and your levels are back down! xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi johnsdm1

Sorry not replying straight away was driving.

The  things I feel is sore boobs and I too have to get up early to wee.

I do get really hungry and get full quick.

No more cramps but jus a heavy feeling below.

The tests were ones I brought a while ago on the internet...test strips...not really a name on them.

I'm planning to retest in morning first thing...hubby brought some tests while out and about ...here's hoping xx

I think u mayb testing early and wait couple of days as mine is very faint so urs would b even harder to detect yet but I truly understand why u couldn't wait xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't worry about it 

I'm up early for the toilet 
I'm hungry for  certain things
I don't have any feeling  in my womb anymore. I feel healed now.


I hope i get 2  lines in the next few days. ill test until Wednesday then I'm giving up.  


my tests are off Ebay the really sensitive ones.

xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep I think u shud wait a couple more days and then c.

I get a lot of dry mouth and thirst ...don't know if it related xx


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Nightingale - that is  exciting! Let us know how you get on with your test tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for you! 

Lilly83 - unfortunately we did not qualify for any NHS treatment either, as I was told that I was too old at 37.  However, i think you should challenge their decision, especially as your FSH was 8 last time.  Have you asked for it to be retested?  I think there are things you can do to try and reduce your FSH, there are lots of tips on google on how to do this, and examples of people who have had dramatically changed their levels.  I reduced my slightly from 9.3 to 6.4.  The first time I was tested, i was having a hugely stressful time in work.  I stared having some acupuncture, which was amazing and felt like a weight had been lifted, drinking wheatgrass (personally did not think too much of it) and just trying to reduce any stress.  Good luck with it! 

AFM - i had EC today, which wasn't too bad.  I think the anticipation is worse.  They collected two eggs which I'm relieved about, as i was nervous that would be able to collect any from my 3 follies.  Just praying that they fertilise now, but just trying to take it one day at a time. 

Have a nice evening all xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Janelondon - thank u...will let u know how I get on tomoro.
Congrats on ur EC and fingers crossed for u x

Lily83 - hope u can try again on nhs ...doesnt seem fair x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lily83

Sorry I meant to say too is the clinic I'm at treats women with  fsh up to 25, may be an option for u to try different clinic, I don't know how viable an option that is for u but wanted to let u know just in case it can help xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks girls! 

Johnsdm1... We are funded 3 goes in our area but they won't let you cycle if your AMH is less than 2, mines 2.2 so that's ok, and if your FSH is more than 10, mines now 19. I did think that once you signed consent that was your 3 goes sorted, but I asked her twice and she confirmed I would lose my goes. I don't get how aug/sept I cycled with an AMH of 8, got 4 eggs and 100% fertilisation and now this?  

Jane thanks for the tips it's really appreciated, I got great quality eggs last time and I'm 30 so hoping they might look at the bigger picture but the nurse seemed to think not

Hope everyone's doing ok xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Wait for the 1 month then go back. If there is still a problem you could always move your funding to another hospital. Choose and book type of thing.

I never knew it worked like that.
It's hard this IVF!

xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I will see what the next test result says, heard even private don't like to touch you with over 15, going to do a load of research over the weekend xx


----------



## Katy30 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi can anyone tell me how they felt between egg collection and egg transfere i just feel sore and bloated and hungry all the time is this normal? 
Also i have 5 follicle 4 fertilised and 4 have going to blasocyst stage, sorry for spelling, does anyone know why they want to take it to 5 days  is it better or is it just to give more chance to see how the embis progress?


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Katy  - my understanding ( which may not be exact) is that when there are more than two embies to choose from, they will let them go to blastocyst so that natural selection will flag the strongest.  It's good news ! 

Lilly - I hope a re-test will give you better results. If you had good quality eggs last time, I think it's really hopeful. 

Xx


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lilly83 I was told the NHS limit was 15 mine was 12.7 and I was told 15 is what they fund! I think a lot of the bigger clinics in London will do higher than 15!


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok so I tested this morning and got a BFP but since last night was getting some AF type pains and this morning I'm spotting. I'm so scared AF on the way ...I didn't get this last time


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

nightingdale - congratulations on your bfp, hope af not the way 

AFM its official I'm pupo! had one embie transfered this morning on day 3 and was a six cell, now I'm in 2ww, let the symptom spotting commence!

Im finding these pesseries a pain, am using the front door and even after lying down for 30 mins it still leaks!


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Katy- around 3 days after transfer  the hunger started with me and around 3 days after transfer the soreness  went and was replaced with a few days of on off cramps and twinges for around 3 days, after that i feel fine, im back to house work and feel fine as if nothing has happened.

I have gained 7Ibs though. The bloated tummy and abdomen never goes down and the constant needing to wee during the night  and into the morning has never stopped for me since stims.

xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nightigale im sorry to hear that your spotting  now. Strange how your tests are positive and now this.......

No doubt you have been reading up on this?


did you use Clear Blue today?

xx


ps. what colour is the blood?


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Nightingale I had af type pains loads in 2ww and am now 10 weeks pregnant. Didnt get spotting but heard it]s very common. Did have a major bleed last week tho but all ok. Just goes to show anything can happen so keep positive xxx

Congrats everyone and best of luck    
Em congrats! Those pesky pessaries will alwayss leak no matter what u do!

Katy I felt nothing between ec and et. Now preggers! In fact I felt nothing until 3 days before otd when woke up at 4am with fizzing painful boobs but just put it down to pessaries. Who knows, we do drive ourselves mad with all these symptoms lol. Good luck!!!!

ps sorry to keep butting in but I remember how nerve wracking the 2ww was and just wanted to help!


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johsdm1

It's spotting, dark in colour.  We used clear blue. Was first thing this morning, nothing since.  Oh well just wait and see x.

Tone - thank you for the positivity x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thats all you can do is wait i guess.

Its  horrible  aint it!

hugs xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanx for the hugs, feeling so down at the mo, was supposed to go out with DH to mother in laws and I couldn't bear to go as I know il start to cry if I come on there.

This is hard xx


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

Big hugs Nightingale..I hope it all works out just the way you want it to..have said a prayer for all the lovely ladies on this site x


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

I just wanted to send abit of positivity your way..I know it's hard when the number of follicles are low but you still need to keep the faith
I was told that my AMH was at 1...very low 😕 so the response to drugs may be slow and that the docs would probably not be able to retrieve many eggs...my treatment was in danger of being abandoned so many times coz I was responding sooooo slowly..I was on a lot of drugs..we kept praying for a miracle to happen, they only found 3 follicles and then they said they may not all contain eggs and that we should be 'hopeful but realistic'
EC came and they retrieved 3 eggs of which they all fertilised and then 2 little embies were put back in...
I can say honestly that me and DH were so low during this roller coaster, but we never gave up hope.
By the Grace of God we are now 7 weeks pregnant..

Ladies I just wanted to post this to give you some hope..good things do happen please do not give up hope..


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you Sidd, ur kind words and prayers do help xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all havent caught up in ages. Cant remember if I told u about my appointment.  Hows u all? 

Nightingale what's happened I cant see so far on here x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Katieleigh

Had spotting this morning and getting worried AF on her way.

How was your follow up?x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nightingale- they say brown blood is old blood so it may not be a bad thing. Why dont you give the hospital a ring tomorrow and explain what has happened.

xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Whats happening  then Katieleigh?

xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm1...they will probably advise me to ring them after I test Wednesday as I tested a bit early...just going to wait and see, but thank u for advice, much appreciated xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

No problem. has the cramps gone now?


Ive got my blood test friday morning next week. negative today for me, still testing and going round the bend.

xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Still getting thé pains, like à dull ache that's there constantly.

It may just be too early for u ...fingers crossed, this process is soo hard, longest 2 weeks of my life xx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Johnsdm you're only 10 days past ec so try not to worry - sorry easy to say! I tested + 11 days post ec and they reckon I was an early implanter so its not uncommon to only test + on actual otd. Good luck!


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Tone.

Yeah ive got  a few days left to go if its a positive.

xx


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Nightingale - Sorry to hear that you are having some worries. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I spoke to the embryologist this morning and one of my two eggs has fertilized, and they are going to transfer tomorrow. I'm a bit gutted but i guess the news could have been worse.  I think I preferred the injections to the tension now! 

x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed, Jane.


Are you still testing Nightingale? Are  you still feeling upset?

Just a waiting game now  it is.

xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks janelondon...good luck for tomoro, its true what they say, u only need one xx

I'm not gonna test again till wednesday, trying not to worry but its hard, just went to bed for a couple of hours...felt drained...bit better now...just gonna wait and see.  But ur support been great.  You gonna wait and test on the day too as it be the most accurate and probably too soon to pick up yet..remember one of mine yesterday was a bfn.

Thank you to u all for ur comments and good luck to all xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

You got a negative in Friday? Sorry nightingale I thought you got 2 positives and a positive yesterday with clear blue. xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

No one of them was a bfn ...was seeing what I wanted to c and got DH to check and he said it was bfn. X


----------



## Katy30 (Aug 15, 2013)

Nightingale- I have everything crossed for you they do say to expect some cramps and spotting can happen so i really hope this is your case and you get the BFP.

Jane thats great news that you have afertilised egg!

Johnsdm- sorry where abouts are you again, sorry i forget everyones stories?

I have just got back from the hospital  after having a AA embi put back in but the other 3 might not make it well defo 1, thats a C grade and teh other 2 are early blastocyst stage so gonna wait another day.
But i feel pants, even the doc said the transfere was difficult but i didnt ask why! tho he did say its where they wanted it.  Any hints on giving it the best chance?


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Katy, good news on your transfer, jus take it easy for first few days was what I was advised and to just be sensible, no heavy lifting is what they said.

The embryos back where it belongs and if you get some frosties that's great x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
Haven't been on in ages as have been so tired from work!

Nightingale congrats on your bfp so far, your otd is the same day as my 6week scan  

Johnsdm1 keep positive Hun got everything crossed for you. 

Janelondon and Katy30 try and relax and look after yourself. I only had 1 egg collected and I am now almost 6weeks pregnant so don't give up hope. 

Sidd congrats I'm one week behind you!

Katieleigh how did your appointment go Hun. 

AFM I'm exhausted   got my 6week scan on weds so excited but nervously waiting again!
Love and prayers to everyone xxx daisy


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Katy. Glad you've got something. Like nightingale says take it easy.

AFM I'm doing everyone's head in about my negative tests.
Ended up in a big crying fit earlier. I think everyone the past few days has had their patience tested. Think were all done in!

I'm relaxing in bed, going to order a big pizza, and start my healthy eating tomorrow get this 7pound weight gain off so I can feel good wearing my nice dress over Christmas.

If my test is not positive by tomorrow I'm giving up. Everyone I speak to has had their positive by 10 days past.

Xx


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

Johnsmd1-  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u
Nightingale - sending you warm hugs and positive thoughts
Congratulations Daisy

Big hugs to everyone else too x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm1 - this whole process is an emotional roller coaster, up and down, try and hold off and test on OTD, as you may just be doing it too early.  You enjoy your pizza and bed and I know how hard it is but try and relax xx

Daisy- good luck with your scan, let us know how it goes, and tiredness is part of pregnancy so make sure you rest up xx

Sidd - thank you xx

Afm - no further spotting but still getting aches and pains.
Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello all,

It's such a tense time isn't it. I was told that our stress levels start climbing post transfer and keep going up until we know the results of the 2.

Thanks for your messages yesterday, I'm so grateful to this website and the lovely people on it for all the support.

Nightingale and Johnston1 - look after yourselves, you only have a little while longer to wait for your Tod. Keeping my fingers crossed fr you both.

Daisy - congratulations and good luck for your scan. I love hearing positive stories.

Afm - EC went ok. I started crying in the transfer room went The embryologist told us that it was a grade 1. After the worry of only having 3 follies and then 2 egg, and 1 embryo,  I was suddenly overwhelmed. 

I'm now going to try and find as many distractions as possible for the next couple of weeks, as I'm not very good at managing my stress levels.  

Good luck to all and looking forward to hearing some positive news xx


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, 
Thanks Sidd and Nightingale   have had a pyjama day today and rested. 
Johnsdm1 hope you enjoyed your pizza. 

Janelondon good luck for your 2ww, find something that keeps you calm and give yourself some little treats to keep you sane. It is overwhelming I cried loads during my cycle.


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanx janelondon and good luck through your 2ww, the first week I felt went quicker than the second, but have found this site a real support.  So if you need a chat or advice we here for you.

Take care x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all havent caught up in ages. Cant remember if I told u about my appointment.  Hows u all? 

Nightingale what's happened I cant see so far on here x


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hiya katieleigh, 
Haven't been on in a while either, how did your follow up go on Thursday? X


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi katieleigh...had some spotting yesterday and just scared that AF was coming, nothing today but I'm not going to test again till my OTDwwhich is the 4 th.  How was your follow up?


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

4 different tests and I'm still negative. Not looking good for me ladies think I'm out.

10days past 2 day now BFN

XX


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm I don't know...it jus maybe too soon for you.  Others have said that they have had bfn before bfp....u gotta wait for otd and af hasn't happened, which is a good sign.  What tests r u using as some won't pick up small amounts of hcg x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm using 10mIu ones, if I was pregnant I should have at least 10 miu in my urine by now!
And I've tested with clear & simple 25miu

Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm its bot over till u tested otd or if AF comes...I'm keeping my fingers crossed fir u xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks nightingale. Rang hospital today and she said......the majority of ladies beta are 100 and above on the Friday. So if I've tested today on the Monday using a 10 or 20 miu and it's negative......

That's all she said. I think she was trying to say its not looking good.

Xx


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

It's game over for me AF came last night! I'm really upset I knew it hadn't worked!


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm- I'm sorry to hear that....I'm still keeping my fingers crossed ...u just don't know if no AF and u get to OTD xx

Winnie29 - I'm truly sorry...hugs to u both, its so hard going through it all but please don't give up, ur turn will come xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Winnie dd you test at any point?

Xx


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

Johnsdm1 yeah I tested Friday and yesterday both BFN I knew I hadn't worked I had felt AF trying to come since Friday!


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Same here. I'm just waiting for AF my first round is over too. It sucks doesn't it.

xx


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah it does! I'm really upset! When is your OTD?


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Friday x


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

I tested again today and it was BFP, still can't believe it, me and DH too scared to tell anyone yet xx

Good luck to all testing, my official OTD tomoro so will do the test the clinic gave me xx


----------



## lovekalkan (Oct 9, 2012)

Congratulations Nightingale !!! That's great news  . 

So sorry Winnie and johnsdm. It's such a difficult journey  . 

We will be giving it another go in February on a mild cycle this time. its not looking too hopeful with my eggs but we feel we just need to give it another chance.


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you lovekalkan xx

Good luck with your mild cycle xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi to the old gang  love to you all. Iv actually had a week of no talk or thoughts of ivf and no medicines!!!  its like a dream that never happened.  Theres so much iv missed on here. I hope you have all had better news than I had and are happy. I know my own thinking and own way but I think if doesn't work 1st time its just a test and 2nd time as least you know what to expect ans docs know how your body works now.  Nothing worth while comes easy we need to remember that.

afm...... they said at meeting I only have a 12 % chance of working again and 5p% if donor. We are going to try again tho.  I believe in myself. Have to waot till 2nd period to start on day 21.... had my false period now since it all and horrfic but im glad its come so can hurry up to start. Its taken me a week to cry and for it to hit me. I was ok until friend gave birth 2 days ago I was gutted for myself but happy for her. I was in such a bad mood at home and secretly cried. 

Thank u all for everything when I was going through it all I loved talking to u all.

what's all your plans now ect xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kalkan im prob in same boat as you again then  .
  

Oh also iv drank lots of fozzy pop and eaten rubbish all week!!!! Iv not eaten or drank bad in 5 months so 1 week os my limit until start healthy again

oh we also trying naturally too ..may as well try all options!!! X


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Katieleigh we were told we would not be able to be successful with my eggs and DE was our only option. I too cried and started on the road at looking into donar eggs as far as ringing a clinic in Athens and discussing it.

But then decided we had to give it another go and I'm glad I did as it has worked. What I'm trying to say is they don't always get it right and you gotta do what feels right for you.

I wish you all the best and as you said the first time is a trial run and prepares you for the next round.

Take care xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

So happy for you yay )))
I just have a good feeling now and feel more confident now

we did Acumputre before ec I would never waste my money again lol xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

OTD today and it's still BFP.

Thank you all for listening and support through this 2ww.

Love to u all xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Congratulations that's amazing news. Bet u are so happy!!!! X


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm pleased for you nightingale. I would get a blood test just to be on the safe side because of the spotting to make sure your numbers are rising.

AFM I'm going to a different hospital. I've also decided I want my Fallopian tube looked at and my womb before I get my next cycle. 

Still negative for me with no cramps and no bleed.

Xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you Katieleigh07, we are, just so nervous xx

Johnsdm1 we gonna just wait for the scan which will be in 2 weeks and see. Always good to get second opinion, good luck to you, but it is strange you not bled and your OTD not here yet, everyone is different and you should wait till Friday xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Johnsdm is your 2ww  over? Thats gone very fast x


----------



## JaneLondon (Feb 25, 2013)

Congratulations Nightingale, it's wonderful news.  Wishing you a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you janelondon, how u doing? x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Blood test confirmed negative. Brown spotting has started. Xx

Good luck nightingale! Xx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

Johnsdm1 big hugs ... Really feel for you. Glad to see you are looking to the future with round 2 in 2014. 

Although I had ET at the same time as you my OTD is Monday .... Ahhhhh. Pretty certain it'll be a negative for me, have been bleeding since Sunday! So will be amazed of anything has implanted. 

X


----------



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnsdm I'm sorry, this whole process is hard but we all will get through, I wish u all the best with next cycle and glad u looking forward xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks ladies. Full flow dark bleeding. It hurts too, probably cos I've been dragging all the shopping bags about.

I'm glad I tested days ago as the shock has gone!
I'm going to get a pelvic scan which I arranged with my gp on the side to check everything out before I start again in February. I can afford to loose anymore rounds of ivf. 

I'm honestly fine! Looking forward to drinking some alcohol over Christmas so thats a bonus.

I'll keep in touch thoug ladies. Really enjoying speaking with you all!

Good luck to everyone and thanks for your messages.


Watch this space......


Xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi are u all ok xx


----------



## SMFoxing (Oct 17, 2012)

BFN for me too .... Tested on Sat so not sooo upset today. I pretty much knew it was a no when I was bleeding last week.

Good thing is we are now booking a holiday for Feb soo looking forward to this can hardly wait. Then next year back on the roller coaster! 

Xx


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh no I hope ur feeling better today.  I know how u feel. We all need a holiday I think.  Its not filling me with confidence that most people get bfn!!! We will start again in January.  Im def taking this as a learning curve what we have been through x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

How is everyone xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. Does anyone read this topic anymore?

Would love to hear how everyone is doing as it's been a while

X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello!

I moved onto DE, last year I had an own egg cycle with 4 follicles, got 4 eggs all mature with 100% fertilisation, bfn no frosties

Our anon donor had her EC yesterday and got us 4 eggs, waiting for the call this morning to see if any were mature and any fertilised 

How are you? X


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

That's good news! Did you get the call today?

X

I ended up getting pregnant off my own back after 1 year


----------

